# My two biggest bucks



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## dmtindell (Nov 19, 2010)

There decent. Lol just kidding those are some awesome deer!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I typed a whole description but tapatalk didn't post it. My two biggest and some other favorites


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

Who them are some great deer congrats buddy


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Some of you will remember the big 9x9 that almost dethroned Milo. A split tine stopped that but who cares. At 213" he'll probably always be my best.

The double drop was my favorite of all time. 192 not my biggest but my most memorable hunt.

The others are some good bucks including my 150 inch 8. I have several mounts between my two offices but these are honestly my favorites


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

That is an impressive pile.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Let's hear the story behind the little 8 laying on the floor? And what form did you use for the 8 point on the tree


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Should have saved some of that money you spent on taxidermy for some new jeans (I kid)


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Bucks are pretty nice, just too bad most of the taxidermy work isn't.


----------



## MOdeer4me (Oct 13, 2013)

Boy, some people will mount anything....
J/k. Nice herd ya got there. Still waiting on my biggest


----------



## Gyoung96 (Mar 5, 2013)

You ever need a hunting buddy give me a call lol


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Beautiful bucks, you gotta quit spending so much money on archery....you need some new pants Sir


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

krojemann said:


> Bucks are pretty nice, just too bad most of the taxidermy work isn't.


Well glad to see someone showed up with the sunshine. The taxi work is fine, the sun made for some terrible shots but the bucks look fine in person.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> Well glad to see someone showed up with the sunshine. The taxi work is fine, the sun made for some terrible shots but the bucks look fine in person.


To each their own I guess...


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Beasts!!!!!! Keep doin work son!!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Those are some very nice bucks. Maybe you have done something like this before and I haven't seen it but have you ever considered putting something together on here on strategies you use to kill big bucks? Some of the best reads I have had on AT has been from a few that kill big bucks consistently and shared some of the strategies they have used over the years. I always appreciate the information given to the ones willing to learn something (like me!).


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

krojemann said:


> To each their own I guess...


This is why ppl hesitate to post things on this website anymore. What's wrong with resisting the need to throw something negative out there? I wouldn't insult anything someone posted on here.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Now thats some major bone. :thumbs_up


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

chaded said:


> Those are some very nice bucks. Maybe you have done something like this before and I haven't seen it but have you ever considered putting something together on here on strategies you use to kill big bucks? Some of the best reads I have had on AT has been from a few that kill big bucks consistently and shared some of the strategies they have used over the years. I always appreciate the information given to the ones willing to learn something (like me!).


I've considered it but unfortunately too many ppl would take it as cocky or as a know it all. I just mind my own and do what's worked for me. Some would share knowledge and add to it while another larger amount would simply want to bicker


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Just awesome! Yur a badass killing machine.


----------



## strother (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome bucks


----------



## Jusdec (May 3, 2012)

Those are very nice!


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dont mind the douches the mounts look good.


----------



## krabbiepatty (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome bucks !!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Awesome bucks. I would like to hear the stories and location of kills.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> This is why ppl hesitate to post things on this website anymore. What's wrong with resisting the need to throw something negative out there? I wouldn't insult anything someone posted on here.


I said the bucks were nice, just commenting on the taxidermy work. What's the matter, someone doesn't blow roses up your butt and pump your ego any more than it already is...and their the bad guy. (Sorry, I just feel like it is an extremely lame attempt for attention when people hang their deer together and pose for pictures, unless it is a senior picture or something).I'm sorry, but when you post pictures on a public forum, that is opening yourself to people opinions, like them or not. But again, I said the deer are nice. Good luck again this year.


----------



## krabbiepatty (Feb 8, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> I've considered it but unfortunately too many ppl would take it as cocky or as a know it all. I just mind my own and do what's worked for me. Some would share knowledge and add to it while another larger amount would simply want to bicker


Those people are gonna grumble no matter what....share the stories and methods bro some of us would appreciate it without being rude.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

some people are just flat out rude


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I've considered it but unfortunately too many ppl would take it as cocky or as a know it all. I just mind my own and do what's worked for me. Some would share knowledge and add to it while another larger amount would simply want to bicker


:aww:


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Great bucks Ohiobooners, some day you should get some pics of all your awesome bucks on an old barn and be sure to include that sweet old pickup in the photo. Don't let the haters get to you, I always enjoy seeing you post your great deer.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

krojemann said:


> I said the bucks were nice, just commenting on the taxidermy work. What's the matter, someone doesn't blow roses up your butt and pump your ego any more than it already is...and their the bad guy. (Sorry, I just feel like it is an extremely lame attempt for attention when people hang their deer together and pose for pictures, unless it is a senior picture or something).I'm sorry, but when you post pictures on a public forum, that is opening yourself to people opinions, like them or not. But again, I said the deer are nice. Good luck again this year.


Zip it already.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

krojemann said:


> I said the bucks were nice, just commenting on the taxidermy work. What's the matter, someone doesn't blow roses up your butt and pump your ego any more than it already is...and their the bad guy. (Sorry, I just feel like it is an extremely lame attempt for attention when people hang their deer together and pose for pictures, unless it is a senior picture or something).I'm sorry, but when you post pictures on a public forum, that is opening yourself to people opinions, like them or not. But again, I said the deer are nice. Good luck again this year.


Inflated ego? You obviously have no idea how I live my life. I have taken one pic with my two bucks. I'm really searching for my ego to be pumped up. I have been on here for YEARS and have never bragged and ask for advice all the time. I don't take credit for antlers the deer grew. I'm in awe of big bucks no matter who shot them. So if I were a 18 yr old high schooler taking the pic it would be ok, but since I'm a 31 yr old guy who loves big bucks I'm arrogant? Whatever man. You don't know a thing about me. Absolutely nothing. I could assume you're a pompous pessimist due to the fact that you tried to insult me on the said Internet forum when you know nothing about me. But I won't. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and agree that you have a right to your own opinion. Good luck to you this year.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

krabbiepatty said:


> Those people are gonna grumble no matter what....share the stories and methods bro some of us would appreciate it without being rude.


You don't have to go any further than this very thread to see why I'm not gonna do it. This place is a real downer sometimes


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Awsome bucks man, good job!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

krojemann said:


> I said the bucks were nice, just commenting on the taxidermy work. What's the matter, someone doesn't blow roses up your butt and pump your ego any more than it already is...and their the bad guy. (Sorry, I just feel like it is an extremely lame attempt for attention when people hang their deer together and pose for pictures, unless it is a senior picture or something).I'm sorry, but when you post pictures on a public forum, that is opening yourself to people opinions, like them or not. But again, I said the deer are nice. Good luck again this year.


Ooops, you clicked on the wrong thread...you were looking for Tiffany's thread.

A lot of hard work killing big bucks, those that are jealous just wish they had a few. Why would you show up and try to ruin his thread ?, are you bored ?...just go shoot your bow.


----------



## No-Velvet (Aug 18, 2013)

I think krojemann just needs a hug, she's a sad little girl.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

No-Velvet said:


> I think krojemann just needs a hug, she's a sad little girl.


It sounds it  The rut is coming, I never get tired of looking at big bucks...especially a state I hunt hard


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

SHOW OFF!!! Lol great deer buddy!


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Reading back, my third post was probably a bit uncalled for. Sorry. In general, I should have remained quiet, but as a taxidermist, I was slightly disappointed to see a 200 class buck on that mount.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats! Those are 2 awesome looking deer, good luck this season. That typical is just unbelievable


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow just wow! Thanks for sharing! Love seeing these.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> This is why ppl hesitate to post things on this website anymore. What's wrong with resisting the need to throw something negative out there? I wouldn't insult anything someone posted on here.




I know. It's a bummer. Some guys have to be negative every chance they get. Must be empowering being an internet badass.



Awesome bucks! So you almost broke the world record with a buck from Ohio?
.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

krojemann said:


> Reading back, my third post was probably a bit uncalled for. Sorry. In general, I should have remained quiet, but as a taxidermist, I was slightly disappointed to see a 200 class buck on that mount.


Understood. I am inclined to agree to a point. The pic makes the deer look less than stellar. In person the deer looks pretty good but for some reason I can't capture it on film. I'll try to get a better pic in the future.


----------



## Trapper70 (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome bucks.... I'm Jealous


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

You don't have to answer, but curious if most of your deer have came from same property. The area you are in definetly has good genetics, hopefully you own or can keep the property you hunt!!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

hedp said:


> I know. It's a bummer. Some guys have to be negative every chance they get. Must be empowering being an internet badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never registered it with B&C due to the fuss of it all but yes an no. The deer NETs over Milo's if you don't penalize him for the split tine. I never argued it because I think it's obvious it's a common base. His final net score still makes things interesting for the Mel Johnson buck but I feel the Johnson bucks Gross/Net difference makes it a more impressive typical. I'm content to just be proud of him without the BC publicity


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

That's an impressive collection of trophy bucks. Thanks for sharing. Never mind the jealous haters, keep posting your trophy pix. I'd say more guys enjoy them than not. As for your strategies, I'm willing to bet you'd say the number one tactic is hunting the right piece of ground that holds mature bucks.....what say you???


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

HUNTorFISH said:


> You don't have to answer, but curious if most of your deer have came from same property. The area you are in definetly has good genetics, hopefully you own or can keep the property you hunt!!


These two came from the same farm and same tree stand two yrs apart. The land is family owned and I am in the process of trying to buy the bulk of it. Crossing my fingers


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

snoodcrusher said:


> That's an impressive collection of trophy bucks. Thanks for sharing. Never mind the jealous haters, keep posting your trophy pix. I'd say more guys enjoy them than not. As for your strategies, I'm willing to bet you'd say the number one tactic is hunting the right piece of ground that holds mature bucks.....what say you???


Exactly. Can't kill what's not there. Secondly I leave my bucks alone. No poking and pestering with ATVs and a plethora of trail cams. Mostly unmolested woods year round and long distance scouting


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful Deer!!!! Thanks for putting them up.....I love looking at big buck mounts!!!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> These two came from the same farm and same tree stand two yrs apart. The land is family owned and I am in the process of trying to buy the bulk of it. Crossing my fingers


Wow! Good stand. Hopefully you can purchase the land


----------



## Hunter drew (Oct 9, 2011)

What county you hunt in Ohio. Some great bucks brother.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Man, those are nice deer! I've taken several 120-130 class and my biggest was 153 7/8. I'd be interested in your scouting tactics and what you look for for stand placement via PM. I know some of it is I don't have as much time in the field with 2 kids and working alot of hours, but i'd be interested in hearing your theory's.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

very nice bucks. and a nice jesture letting that homeless guy stand near them in the pictures. probably the closest he's ever been to a big deer......:wink:


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Public land?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Man I have to say congrats, I am so jealous. I always make a note of almost every post you make. I would love to read your thoughts and suggestions as well.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

icemanls2 said:


> Man, those are nice deer! I've taken several 120-130 class and my biggest was 153 7/8. I'd be interested in your scouting tactics and what you look for for stand placement via PM. I know some of it is I don't have as much time in the field with 2 kids and working alot of hours, but i'd be interested in hearing your theory's.


Agreed!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

yellodog said:


> very nice bucks. and a nice jesture letting that homeless guy stand near them in the pictures. probably the closest he's ever been to a big deer......:wink:


Lol he won't stay out of my fridge either!


----------



## Mgs. Co. Mafia (Mar 1, 2012)

krojemann said:


> I said the bucks were nice, just commenting on the taxidermy work. What's the matter, someone doesn't blow roses up your butt and pump your ego any more than it already is...and their the bad guy. (Sorry, I just feel like it is an extremely lame attempt for attention when people hang their deer together and pose for pictures, unless it is a senior picture or something).I'm sorry, but when you post pictures on a public forum, that is opening yourself to people opinions, like them or not. But again, I said the deer are nice. Good luck again this year.


The guy who killed these bucks is in no need of attention! He is simply proud of what he has worked hard for and sharing his success with us! He didnt ask for anybodys opinion on the taxidermy work so why mention it!! Weird! 

Thanx for the pics OhioBooners.....they are great! I have 2 gross booners myself and understand the work it takes to even find one!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> Public land?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


No sir, private low pressure farm land.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah I know...I post it on all the big buck threads and its the same ever time.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Assassin73 said:


> Man I have to say congrats, I am so jealous. I always make a note of almost every post you make. I would love to read your thoughts and suggestions as well.


It's simple my friends. You look the wife and kids right in the face and tell them to cowboy up and get to work! Haha. I'll type up something when I'm at my desk top and PM it to those interested in the future.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> Exactly. Can't kill what's not there. Secondly I leave my bucks alone. No poking and pestering with ATVs and a plethora of trail cams. Mostly unmolested woods year round and long distance scouting


I agree completely. I think that many areas today would hold several more mature bucks if not for constant harassment while running trail cameras and refreshing mineral sights etc. I think these things are ok, they just need to be monitored on the perimeters of a property. Your idea of being non-intrusive is spot on for sure. Once a guy gets a pic of a big buck, they seem to check their cameras too often, some every day. The marketing of cameras, minerals, and mini plot seeds have saturated they mentality of today's hunters. I'll bet that the top end celeb hunters pushing these products don't make the mistakes I'm talking about on their own land. They know better too. Pressure is pressure, in Ohio, Kansas, Iowa, you name it. Some guys just can't leave their hunting spots alone.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> Yeah I know...I post it on all the big buck threads and its the same ever time.


Hope I haven't let you down lol


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

No man I'm just jealous. Awesome deer. Shoot even on awesome land like yours I'd prob only shoot does and dinks lolz.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

snoodcrusher said:


> I agree completely. I think that many areas today would hold several more mature bucks if not for constant harassment while running trail cameras and refreshing mineral sights etc. I think these things are ok, they just need to be monitored on the perimeters of a property. Your idea of being non-intrusive is spot on for sure. Once a guy gets a pic of a big buck, they seem to check their cameras too often, some every day. The marketing of cameras, minerals, and mini plot seeds have saturated they mentality of today's hunters. I'll bet that the top end celeb hunters pushing these products don't make the mistakes I'm talking about on their own land. They know better too. Pressure is pressure, in Ohio, Kansas, Iowa, you name it. Some guys just can't leave their hunting spots alone.


It's my belief as well. Mature deer don't like ppl, at all. I NEVER enter the core of my hunting properties. Year round. I also hunt the fringes.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> No man I'm just jealous. Awesome deer. Shoot even on awesome land like yours I'd prob only shoot does and dinks lolz.


Maybe not. Might be a monster slayer


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Did you ever have trail cam pics of the 2 big boys those would be cool to see and hard to keep a secret


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm jealous but won't make any rude comments lol. Awesome deer man hope some day I can get one like those on the ground let alone multiple bruisers.


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

wow! sshhhh dont say they are from OH. I am through Parkersburg now and then might have to stop by lol.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> It's simple my friends. You look the wife and kids right in the face and tell them to cowboy up and get to work! Haha. I'll type up something when I'm at my desk top and PM it to those interested in the future.


Yes I would be very interested.


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome deer! There are a lot of haters on this site and can't stand to see other do well. Keep doing what what your doing because you are doing something right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice job buddie,glad you have access to some great deer! You can show these guys how good you are and stick me in one of your stands for a week. LOL


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

17ghk said:


> wow! sshhhh dont say they are from OH. I am through Parkersburg now and then might have to stop by lol.


Hit me up


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

x-finder said:


> Nice job buddie,glad you have access to some great deer! You can show these guys how good you are and stick me in one of your stands for a week. LOL


Lol I didn't say I wasn't greedy. Lol jk


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Awesome Bucks Ohiobooners. I dream of killing deer like that. I bet you have some awesome stories behind these deer.


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

Very impressive sir!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

rut hunt said:


> Did you ever have trail cam pics of the 2 big boys those would be cool to see and hard to keep a secret


Nope. Ppl on the adjoining property knew about the double drop but pushed him to me by invading the property too much. I appreciate their effort. Lol


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

ohiobooners said:


> Lol I didn't say I wasn't greedy. Lol jk


 Hey,it was worth a try!


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

i think theres a number of guys on here like ohiobooners. they're not bragging, they just love seeing big deer, talking big deer, hunting big deer, and showing theirs to other folks is just a part of that. they expect folks to think like they do about big bucks, and many do. but theres always a few who somehow feel like these threads are their chance to knock someone down a few pegs.


----------



## Derek A (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice bucks!


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome bucks man! Good land or not, you still have to know how to hunt! And you sir know how to hunt!!!

And thanks for posting the pictures! I love seeing huge bucks!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

yellodog said:


> i think theres a number of guys on here like ohiobooners. they're not bragging, they just love seeing big deer, talking big deer, hunting big deer, and showing theirs to other folks is just a part of that. they expect folks to think like they do about big bucks, and many do. but theres always a few who somehow feel like these threads are their chance to knock someone down a few pegs.


Yeah I had no intentions of insulting anyone or trying to come off as egotistical. Never crossed my mind. I just thought ppl might like to see some nice bucks. Who cares who shot em? I just like looking at big bucks. I have some more big mounts at my offices but never mind! Lol


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

great bucks!!!


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

hey, i like it when you post pics of the lil' woman too. that does make me jealous....


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

yellodog said:


> hey, i like it when you post pics of the lil' woman too. that does make me jealous....


Haha oh man big bucks and cute blondes. I better not over do it lol


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

Wait so the deer over your left shoulder scored 213"? 

Amazing set of bucks. Nicely done. 

I would probably **** myself if either of those deer walked by my stand. Hopefully someday one will ..... You clearly know what your doin.


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Great deer. Would love to see the kill photos in the field. Bet your smile is huge!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

yellodog said:


> very nice bucks. and a nice jesture letting that homeless guy stand near them in the pictures. probably the closest he's ever been to a big deer......:wink:





ohiobooners said:


> Lol he won't stay out of my fridge either!


Lol, does he have to wear scent blocker at the dinner table?


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

chaded said:


> Yes I would be very interested.


I would also be very interested. You have accomplished things many time over that I could only hope for. Congrats!


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> I've considered it but unfortunately too many ppl would take it as cocky or as a know it all. I just mind my own and do what's worked for me. Some would share knowledge and add to it while another larger amount would simply want to bicker


Well you can send me some tips anytime, cause whatever the hell you're doing, I want to be too... haha! Nice work man!


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

Originally Posted by ohiobooners

I've considered it but unfortunately too many ppl would take it as cocky or as a know it all. I just mind my own and do what's worked for me. Some would share knowledge and add to it while another larger amount would simply want to bicker



chaded said:


> Yes I would be very interested.


Please include me with any tips you might have! Impressive collection!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Just love to see them booners, thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Ridgerunner7 said:


> Great deer. Would love to see the kill photos in the field. Bet your smile is huge!


I can scan em and post em maybe tomorrow. They were on the old school disposable cameras from back when I shot em (2005 & 2007) 

I do have a field pic here on my phone of a couple other bucks I've been lucky to kill including last years booner. 


























And there's the one that I chased and ended up finding him in the pond after EHD got him


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pure awesomeness man!! Would love to see the kill photos of those top two as well!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

studs


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll scan em and post em up tomorrow


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

What did the EHD buck score? Love reading your posts and seeing your pics.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice deer!


----------



## Osborne26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice.. ugly mounts I'd change the shops for mounts


----------



## alanankris1019 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gotta love those whiskers on those pants ha ha !!!!!


----------



## alanankris1019 (Jul 20, 2012)

Your parents must own alot of land !!!!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

obeRON said:


> What did the EHD buck score? Love reading your posts and seeing your pics.


He was 186 with all the stickers


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Osborne26 said:


> Very nice.. ugly mounts I'd change the shops for mounts


Geesh, tough crowd. Here's a lil better look at the 192


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

What's on your hit list this year?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

alanankris1019 said:


> Your parents must own alot of land !!!!


They own 3 acres lol. 

I own a total off 217 acres
My uncle owns 800
I have sole permission on 2500 other acres


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

obeRON said:


> What's on your hit list this year?


Something very special lol


----------



## Osborne26 (Aug 27, 2011)

That is a nice looking one.. u have beautiful deer man just some mounts could b better is all. Ur blessed for sure.. good job


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Super great bucks,keep posting and showing pics.Love looking at big bucks.Add me to the list of helpful tips.Always wanting to learn more.


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Great bucks, I just wish I could find some property with the means to hold deer like that. As for all the bashers who cares what they say when they sit behind their keyboards it's probably the only time throughout the day they are allowed to have their jewels back from their wife's purse. By the way any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

As always a very impressive collection and the end result of hard work and patience...Congrats Sir. Hope Elite is paying you extensively for that sponsorship


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

I too am a taxi quality freak but am only concerned with my enormous amount of jealous rage, lol


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

bwhnter4life said:


> As always a very impressive collection and the end result of hard work and patience...Congrats Sir. Hope Elite is paying you extensively for that sponsorship


Don't I wish lol


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

schruthg said:


> I too am a taxi quality freak but am only concerned with my enormous amount of jealous rage, lol


Haha, they really do look pretty good in person, but have to agree the bad pics don't do them any favors


----------



## HotRodF7 (Nov 10, 2008)

awesome bucks...I could only dream to ever to take a buck like some your smaller mounts....it will prolly never happen...need a hunting partner occasionally...lol:wink:


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I too would like to hear your strategies. But most importantly what you are after this year. Details? Approx gross?


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Haters going to hate i like seeing pics of those great bucks. Just need more pics of the beautiful wife lol ,seriously, nice bucks thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> I too would like to hear your strategies. But most importantly what you are after this year. Details? Approx gross?


I'll put something together in the near future. 
The one I've been watching this year is the biggest one I've ever had the ability to hunt. I've only watched from a distance and have only had the right wind to hunt him once this year. I would say he's in the neighborhood of 220-230 gross.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

ohiobooners said:


> I'll put something together in the near future.
> The one I've been watching this year is the biggest one I've ever had the ability to hunt. I've only watched from a distance and have only had the right wind to hunt him once this year. I would say he's in the neighborhood of 220-230 gross.


That's :vom:

Hope you get him. :thumbs_up


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

ultratec1971 said:


> Haters going to hate i like seeing pics of those great bucks. Just need more pics of the beautiful wife lol ,seriously, nice bucks thanks for sharing the pics


Haha. I think ppl like her more than me


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice deer. Get them all with a bow?


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

icemanls2 said:


> Man, those are nice deer! I've taken several 120-130 class and my biggest was 153 7/8. I'd be interested in your scouting tactics and what you look for for stand placement via PM. I know some of it is I don't have as much time in the field with 2 kids and working alot of hours, but i'd be interested in hearing your theory's.


Same here!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> Nice deer. Get them all with a bow?


Yes sir. I haven't shot a deer with a gun since 1996


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW!!!! Awesome bucks I hope to one day make it out to the midwest to hunt.


----------



## MiamiValleyYoop (Aug 20, 2013)

krojemann said:


> I said the bucks were nice, just commenting on the taxidermy work. What's the matter, someone doesn't blow roses up your butt and pump your ego any more than it already is...and their the bad guy. (Sorry, I just feel like it is an extremely lame attempt for attention when people hang their deer together and pose for pictures, unless it is a senior picture or something).I'm sorry, but when you post pictures on a public forum, that is opening yourself to people opinions, like them or not. But again, I said the deer are nice. Good luck again this year.


I would have to say this was my first thought also. But being I have read your posts before I know its not the case. I still want a shot on your farm...maybe I could get Lucky.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't wait for your tips in particular how you scout and go about hanging stands without pushing around the wildlife


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Great Pics Thanks for sharing them...


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

chaded said:


> Those are some very nice bucks. Maybe you have done something like this before and I haven't seen it but have you ever considered putting something together on here on strategies you use to kill big bucks? Some of the best reads I have had on AT has been from a few that kill big bucks consistently and shared some of the strategies they have used over the years. I always appreciate the information given to the ones willing to learn something (like me!).


x2} nice beautiful bucks


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

MiamiValleyYoop said:


> I would have to say this was my first thought also. Not trying to be negative, just wondering why someone would pose with their deer and randomly post them. Everyone that has been on AT for more than a couple days know you have killed big deer. A lot of people have. If you were just minding your business like you posted previously you wouldn't have done it.


So because I post pics of some good deer I'm an egotistical jerk? Got it. Shame on me. I should just sit here and mind my own business and not do anything but read other ppls posts and shut up. I have NEVER said I was the only guy to shoot big deer. I love looking at other ppls big deer so I posted some pics. I'm glad the AT folks could really put me in my place. I am a liar and dont mind my own business because I posted a picture. Exactly why I won't post on here as much as I did back when this place was a helpful archery site for ppl to share their ideas and successes. It's a picture of a deer, not a cry for attention. I have never set out to brag or gloat, just like looking at big deer.


----------



## vtec1 (Aug 11, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> This is why ppl hesitate to post things on this website anymore. What's wrong with resisting the need to throw something negative out there? I wouldn't insult anything someone posted on here.


1 word .....wait for it, wait for it.....................jealousy!!! Nice work man!


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

Ohio nice deer brother. I like your quote we are brothers


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I am jealous of the bucks you have killed and you are clearly skilled in taking down mature deer.

In for the tips, and find a better taxidermist.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

krojemann said:


> Bucks are pretty nice, just too bad most of the taxidermy work isn't.


Pure class


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Pure class


The thread has some great one liners in it


----------



## Mad Ark (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow OhioBooners I'm very jealous and happy for you at the same time. Those are some awesome deer.


----------



## zackanddrake (Sep 4, 2013)

People envy for money and of course big bucks. They are just mad they haven't killed a buck as big as your smallest mature bucks because they kill 1-2 year old deer all the time. Congrats on the monsters and don't let these *******s keep you from posting. I love seeing all you guys big bucks and hearing the stories of the hunts. Haters are always gonna hate its just the form of jealousy at its best. A true outdoors-man is happy for others when they kill a trophy no matter how big it is. Great bucks Ohio and keep killing them and posting the hunts and pics up man.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

zackanddrake said:


> People envy for money and of course big bucks. They are just mad they haven't killed a buck as big as your smallest mature bucks because they kill 1-2 year old deer all the time. Congrats on the monsters and don't let these *******s keep you from posting. I love seeing all you guys big bucks and hearing the stories of the hunts. Haters are always gonna hate its just the form of jealousy at its best. A true outdoors-man is happy for others when they kill a trophy no matter how big it is. Great bucks Ohio and keep killing them and posting the hunts and pics up man.


I wish more ppl could post their pics without worrying about the negativity. I love looking at them


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Man those are some great bucks. Im in fla so u know im jealous. Your a lucky man to have a chance at bucks like them congrats dude. I thought the mounts looked just fine this place has really turned into a joke with all the negative bashers. I love seeing them big a_ _ bucks too man


----------



## ishootstuff (Apr 2, 2012)

Regardless of the taxi, pic quality, what bow, etc.... Those are awesome deer and I'm glad to see someone capitalizing on they're opportunities like that. I'm sure you didn't just walk in smoking a cig, throwing beer cans from the stand. I'm sure all those trophy a took a lot of work and kudos to you. I hope to one day have an opportunity on a deer in that class.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Some awesome bucks. Couldn't have been killed by a more down to earth humble guy. Some people around here live to run down others. Its getting pretty sad and pathetic. Keep on killing em and post up that big monster your after now once you get him down.


----------



## jbra (Mar 21, 2007)

If you're not looking for attention or bragging, why is it that under your screen name it has the score of one of your deer and your signature says "6 booners and counting"? To me that screams "I'm looking for attention". But what do I know, according to some I must be a jealous jerk for simply asking the question. Those are some nice bucks you've got there.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Come on guys, don't run off one of the few great posters we have left.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang buddy, I missed this thread. I need to hit the hunting forum more often. 

You know, you're going to have to work on finding another big buck tree for the Mrs. She too will be needing one before long. 

People should not be so quick to judge someone they do not know and they should also not let jealousy influence their opinion of other people.


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

Good looking deer!
Some of the best collection of big bucks I've seen


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

jbra said:


> If you're not looking for attention or bragging, why is it that under your screen name it has the score of one of your deer and your signature says "6 booners and counting"? To me that screams "I'm looking for attention". But what do I know, according to some I must be a jealous jerk for simply asking the question. Those are some nice bucks you've got there.


If I shot some of those bucks I would tattoo their score on my forehead. What's your point? He shouldn't be proud of his accomplishment? He should not post or talk about his success because someone who has not killed a big buck will get butthurt because he didn't get his trophy?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

jbra said:


> If you're not looking for attention or bragging, why is it that under your screen name it has the score of one of your deer and your signature says "6 booners and counting"? To me that screams "I'm looking for attention". But what do I know, according to some I must be a jealous jerk for simply asking the question. Those are some nice bucks you've got there.


Look around, there are hundreds of people with scores and pics of their bucks as avatars. What the heck are we doing here if we can't share and be proud of what we work so hard to obtain. Heck, I have a bunch of little 110" mounts but I still like to share pics of them. I personally know Chad and the guy is 100% 24/7 365 days a year ate up with hunting big bucks. Can he not share his hard work and not be called egotistical?? C'mon man, chill. You might just learn something.


----------



## jbra (Mar 21, 2007)

Kb83 said:


> If I shot some of those bucks I would tattoo their score on my forehead. What's your point? He shouldn't be proud of his accomplishment? He should not post or talk about his success because someone who has not killed a big buck will get butthurt because he didn't get his trophy?


All I was getting at was that doesn't seem as humble as many on here would like to believe, that's all. Don't get your panties in a bunch. I've wondered that when I've seen him post in other threads in the past, this thread just gave me an opportunity to ask. By all means he should be proud of those kills, they are incredible deer. Try not to get butthurt over a post on AT for christ sakes.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

jbra said:


> All I was getting at was that doesn't seem as humble as many on here would like to believe, that's all. Don't get your panties in a bunch. I've wondered that when I've seen him post in other threads in the past, this thread just gave me an opportunity to ask. By all means he should be proud of those kills, they are incredible deer. Try not to get butthurt over a post on AT for christ sakes.


All I'm saying is don't judge those you do not know. Saskguy posts photo's of his deer and he is one of the most humble individuals I have ever seen. Why should people not be able to show their pics of their trophies on a site full of other hunters? The only time people who do are called out for bragging or being a show off is when their bucks are bigger than most. I used to enjoy this site and it was mostly a great group of guys who enjoyed talking about hunting and seeing big bucks. Now its full of whiners and keyboard commando's. Its too bad. Really did use to be a great place.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

This seems to be one of the nicest guys on here, and he posts pics of his kills, and gets thrown to the wolves. What a crock. If I had that collection, I'd be posting pics every damn day, just to remind everybody how good I was. That has to be one of the greatest bow killed collections of deer by an everyday guy in the country. Congrats on all of them, OP.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Ohiobooners.....your one of the few guy's that must have good nerves when it comes to having monster bucks in range
I'd love to know what broad head is your favorite this year and what archery equipment you've found works well for you....If you have the chance some time give us a run down on each day you shot your bucks.....tell us about the equipment you used and the hunt it self. That would be fun reading!!! Next week I'm heading to Pike County Ohio.....if the weather holds it looks like a dandy cool week Hope you stick that big one your after!!!


----------



## teamkeystone (Jun 26, 2013)

ohiobooners, don't let it bother you, your work shows itself because half they guys on here that run things down all the time don't have the nerves to even be able to draw on one of those bucks! be proud of who you are and what you've accomplished, awesome wall, I have been very fortunate in my life to have the ability to hunt whitetails all over the country, and with 3 booners and 11 pope and young scorable deer im very proud, but whitetails is all I do, what I went to college for and what I do everyday of my life, yet I don't post pictures here, nor do I say much exactly for these negative people or those who want to nay say about everything, ill send you a pm if you want to see the ohio deer I have, congratulations again your a steward of our sport and everything that's great about it! those who chose to make negative comments and try to degrade are just jealous of your accomplishments, keep it up man! AND ALWAYS REMAIN PROUD OF WHAT YOU ACCOMPLISH!


----------



## CardiacBH (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy racks Batman!! That is some great bucks and awesome accomplishments! Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I would really love to talk to you. I have some very good property and would like to discuss strategy coming from someone with an outside viewpoint. I have killed some nice bucks but never the biggest one in the woods. I can't scout from a distance, have no crop fields and only 216 acres. I can see some things I'm doing wrong (trail cameras), but if I didn't do that, I wouldn't have any idea what is in the woods. I hunt on the end of a dead end road with no other roads near the property. Can't glass fields as the property is almost all woods with the exception of a 40 acre CRP field which is planted in tall prairie grass that you can't see into by August. I only have one way to enter the property to hunt. I can't only get in from the West on the majority of the ground and from the South on 50 acres of it. The worst possible directions generally. Neighboring property almost all have crop fields as well as woods. Are you seeing my problem yet? LOL. As stated I would love an outsiders perspective. Thanks


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Impressive to say the least.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

jbra said:


> All I was getting at was that doesn't seem as humble as many on here would like to believe, that's all. Don't get your panties in a bunch. I've wondered that when I've seen him post in other threads in the past, this thread just gave me an opportunity to ask. By all means he should be proud of those kills, they are incredible deer. Try not to get butthurt over a post on AT for christ sakes.


Well since my humility has come into question from a complete stranger let me ask you this Sir....what exactly did I do outside of the norm to give you the impression that I'm anything but in awe of big bucks? 

If you had opened up the thread and they were a 125" and 130" would I have been an ego maniac? I might be wrong but I think in the 5 yrs I've been on this site this might be the first time I started a thread featuring either of these two bucks. So because they're nice deer I can't be proud of year round work? 

Yes I respond to others threads asking about big bucks. Why should I not be the same as anyone else? You noticed my signature I see. You miss the first part of it? The part in front of the 6 booners? In all actuality I have 8 booners. 6 deer, one booner bear and a booner elk. Whitetails are my passion so that's what I referenced. 

I assure you Sir I am not cocky about those deer. I am still humbled when I remind myself that it's my name on the tags. I place my family, religion, career, and morals way ahead of a deer mount. Heck last week I had my Christianity publicly question on here because I said someone who took advantage of someone else should be held accountable. 

All I'm saying is if everyone else can post their pics and knowledge then why shouldn't I be able to? The last thing I want to do is taint a lifestyle I love with disrespect. I'll gladly remove the pics and refrain from posting in the future if I give that impression. That was never my intension.


----------



## CardiacBH (Aug 17, 2013)

ohiobooners said:


> Well since my humility has come into question from a complete stranger let me ask you this Sir....what exactly did I do outside of the norm to give you the impression that I'm anything but in awe of big bucks?
> 
> If you had opened up the thread and they were a 125" and 130" would I have been an ego maniac? I might be wrong but I think in the 5 yrs I've been on this site this might be the first time I started a thread featuring either of these two bucks. So because they're nice deer I can't be proud of year round work?
> 
> ...


No need to defend yourself and your accomplishments. I wish you had more to post, then there would be even more green on here


----------



## juglow (Jan 20, 2010)

Can i come hunt? ;-) I won't shoot your 230incher... JK, luv looking at big boys you have taken...great job. I seriously believe, letting them feel safe, mastering patience, is key to being successful on the big ones.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

CardiacBH said:


> No need to defend yourself and your accomplishments. I wish you had more to post, then there would be even more green on here


Haha defiantly not my intension


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, those are some amazing bucks !!! Did you happen to weigh your two biggest, just curious what those giants weighed.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Crazy_Boxer said:


> Wow, those are some amazing bucks !!! Did you happen to weigh your two biggest, just curious what those giants weighed.


The double droptine was 248 dressed and the 9x9 was around 225 dressed so roughly 280 and 260 live weight


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

HOLY MOLY...man...those are nice! Congrats to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

ohiobooners said:


> Don't I wish lol


Well then dont give them the free advertisement 

Also I read some posts...no need to defend yourself, great accomplishments. Pictures are proof you are doing something right....or just maybe catch them in some bed springs then shoot them


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

People are ridiculous and ate up with jealousy. Look at the deer, if you want to say something positive do it if not keep your thoughts to yourself. Ohiobooners didn't push your index finger down and make you click on his thread. Maturity and class never come to some people I guess.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Not much of a "brotherhood" in this sport anymore. I sure enjoyed seeing your bucks and reading your thread!! You have to remember that many guys on here are reading posts by a guy that they view has having it all!! Jealousy is bound to come up! You just keep doing what your doing as it SURE seems to be working for you!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

ohiobooners said:


> This is why ppl hesitate to post things on this website anymore. What's wrong with resisting the need to throw something negative out there? I wouldn't insult anything someone posted on here.


You are correct. Just have to try to ignore the negative Nancy's. I shot my biggest buck last year and someone tried to say it was a high fenced deer :noidea: :chortle:

Great looking bucks and you have been blessed. I believe I have read about your 213. I thought the B&C Club decided to do a remeasure and include the forked tines? What happened there?


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Briar said:


> Not much of a "brotherhood" in this sport anymore.


Ain't that the damn truth.


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow!!! Those are some awesome deer. Thanks for sharing and don't let the negative nancies get you down. I don't post here often, but I do read a lot and have noticed your posts are always positive and your insight is always appreciated.

Good luck and hope you get the big one your after. I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

No point in going to his farms fellas in the hours I've spent there hunting and glassing I've seen a grand total of five does.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great deer. Always love seeing your bucks.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Let the haters hate!

Awesome deer. Worldclass. Hope you keep killing booners, and keep posting them on here!


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

When someone post a thread about Waddell or Tiffany killing a huge deer I am not impressed. That is their job and they ensure they get it done to keep their job and the sponsors happy.

ohiobooners impresses me and always has with his accomplishments and post. He is humble and proud and realizes he has been lucky to be in the position to hunt these kinds of deer, and worked hard enough to harvest some of them.


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

After reading 6 pages, my suspicions have been confirmed. For many years now I have felt that bowhunters were some of the most arrogant, elitist, rude, self-righteous people in the outdoor community. The muzzleloader groups, gun hunting groups, duck hunting groups, dove hunting groups, turkey hunting groups I'm a part of all are much more pleasant to be around. I actually gave up bow hunting in the 90s because of how rude bowhunters were. I thought this site would be different because of the "archers helping archers" but it turns out, it's just like all the other sites. 

I haven't been on this site long but in my short time I have found ohiobooners one of the only few that I would consider genuine and would be honored to hang out with and swap stories. 

To ohiobooners, those deer are giants and congrats! I actually read a thread of yours yesterday from a few years ago re the KY elk you and your father hunted.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> The double droptine was 248 dressed and the 9x9 was around 225 dressed so roughly 280 and 260 live weight


I found a calculator for estimating live weight based on dressed weight and a few other considerations. I will try to find it and post it. You may be a little low on the live estimates. Not exactly sure though.

Great deer man, don't worry about anyone's comments. Be proud of the hard work you put forth and continue to show your success to those of us who enjoy reading about it and seeing the pics! We all post our pics of the animals we are proud of. We are all egotistical I guess! Keep up the good work and good luck this season!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

flopduster said:


> When someone post a thread about Waddell or Tiffany killing a huge deer I am not impressed. That is their job and they ensure they get it done to keep their job and the sponsors happy.
> 
> ohiobooners impresses me and always has with his accomplishments and post. He is humble and proud and realizes he has been lucky to be in the position to hunt these kinds of deer, and worked hard enough to harvest some of them.


I agree, great thread Ohiobooners, be great to hear how you made a plan for one of the stud bucks and why you did the things you did to get him.


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> If I shot some of those bucks I would tattoo their score on my forehead. What's your point? He shouldn't be proud of his accomplishment? He should not post or talk about his success because someone who has not killed a big buck will get butthurt because he didn't get his trophy?


No doubt.... and he should be bragging did you not see pile oh bone in picks!!! The bright side this has been a positive thread for AT standards. Goes to show he has most of our respect from not being a douchnugget when he posts like some..... 
Congrats and post pic of whatever you kill this year.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Huge bucks.....even though I've seen them posted like 100 times on here before.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

krojemann said:


> Bucks are pretty nice, just too bad most of the taxidermy work isn't.


Bucks are "pretty nice"? Well, there's an understatement...


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Great bucks man! You keep posting them and I'll keep looking at them. Lol


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

BP1992 said:


> Huge bucks.....even though I've seen them posted like 100 times on here before.


You've seen them posted when someone else started a thread asking about big deer. I assure you ill be leaving then out from this point on. I had no intentions of coming off as a bragger.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> No point in going to his farms fellas in the hours I've spent there hunting and glassing I've seen a grand total of five does.


Well every farm has a garhole, duh


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

RxBowhunter said:


> You are correct. Just have to try to ignore the negative Nancy's. *I shot my biggest buck last year and someone tried to say it was a high fenced deer :noidea: :chortle:*



I was curious as to what your biggest buck was so I checked out your previous started threads history and found the thread. I scanned all 4 pages and no one made any comments about high fence? The second I saw the first pic you posted in your thread I was like how could anyone think high fence? No white tines, nice brown antlers and clearly looked wild. Btw, that drop tined 180"er was a magnum...do you have pics of the mount??


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> No point in going to his farms fellas in the hours I've spent there hunting and glassing I've seen a grand total of five does.


You actually think he was going to put you in his big buck stands?? 



ohiobooners said:


> Well every farm has a garhole, duh


LOL


Chad...you flat out get it done bro. I would love to share a camp with you someday or swap hunts. Madd props and respect. The 9x9 is unbelievable and the 190 class double drop is my dream deer. 

Keep on posting all the pics and stories and more pics and tactics and some more pics for good measure. I'll never tire of drooling over those magnificent specimens. 

Got any velvet pics of the monster (understatement) that you're chasing this Fall?


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> You've seen them posted when someone else started a thread asking about big deer. I assure you ill be leaving then out from this point on. I had no intentions of coming off as a bragger.


Don't let BP get to you. He hasn't had his nap yet.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> You actually think he was going to put you in his big buck stands??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't. I don't run cameras on that property very much because I have to access bedding and feeding areas to get to the good spots. I've watched him from the barn on top the hill 400 yards away. Going in and running a bunch of cameras would be the worst thing I could do with that big boy.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

BP1992 said:


> Huge bucks.....even though I've seen them posted like 100 times on here before.


Speaking of douchnuggets...right on cue.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I don't. I don't run cameras on that property very much because I have to access bedding and feeding areas to get to the good spots. I've watched him from the barn on top the hill 400 yards away. Going in and running a bunch of cameras would be the worst thing I could do with that big boy.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one who does this. I would rather sit a few hundred yards away with a spotting scope than run cameras. I do run some cams but once I get a good buck or two I pull them. Didnt even put them out this year.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

I've said it before in this thread and will say it again, great bucks.

Ok, now I will clarify my opinion. I love seeing big bucks. I love being around big bucks, hence doing taxidermy. I love hearing stories and seeing pics. I enjoyed the field pics of your bucks 1000x more than the staged. I don't get tired of looking at field type pics of bucks, I think they are great and capture the moment. What I think is very corny is when people set up their bucks, get dressed up, and ask someone to take their picture. To me, there is a little bragging and ego behind that. I'd feel like a dillweed even asking someone to take my picture.

Now, I'm not saying to not be proud of your accomplishments, because I certainly would. You have harvested some dandys, but in all honesty, I would rather look at a field pic of some guy holding a 120" 8 pointer than your staged pics. It's just my opinion, so blast away.

And it isn't just you, I think it is corny when the celebs do it too. Again, great bucks, you can get as defensive as you want, but in the end, it is your opinion verses mine, neither is right. Well just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> So because I post pics of some good deer I'm an egotistical jerk? Got it. Shame on me. I should just sit here and mind my own business and not do anything but read other ppls posts and shut up. I have NEVER said I was the only guy to shoot big deer. I love looking at other ppls big deer so I posted some pics. I'm glad the AT folks could really put me in my place. I am a liar and dont mind my own business because I posted a picture. Exactly why I won't post on here as much as I did back when this place was a helpful archery site for ppl to share their ideas and successes. It's a picture of a deer, not a cry for attention. I have never set out to brag or gloat, just like looking at big deer.


My daddy told me one time "son, if you can back it up....it ain't bragging, it's simply the truth!"

Your the truth son. Like I said earlier in the post....keep doing work....to hell with everybody else. Can't wait to see this years bruiser!


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

ohiobooners said:


> Exactly. Can't kill what's not there. Secondly I leave my bucks alone. No poking and pestering with ATVs and a plethora of trail cams. Mostly unmolested woods year round and long distance scouting





snoodcrusher said:


> I agree completely. I think that many areas today would hold several more mature bucks if not for constant harassment while running trail cameras and refreshing mineral sights etc. I think these things are ok, they just need to be monitored on the perimeters of a property. Your idea of being non-intrusive is spot on for sure. Once a guy gets a pic of a big buck, they seem to check their cameras too often, some every day. The marketing of cameras, minerals, and mini plot seeds have saturated they mentality of today's hunters. I'll bet that the top end celeb hunters pushing these products don't make the mistakes I'm talking about on their own land. They know better too. Pressure is pressure, in Ohio, Kansas, Iowa, you name it. Some guys just can't leave their hunting spots alone.





ohiobooners said:


> It's my belief as well. Mature deer don't like ppl, at all. I NEVER enter the core of my hunting properties. Year round. I also hunt the fringes.





ohiobooners said:


> Nope. Ppl on the adjoining property knew about the double drop but pushed him to me by invading the property too much. I appreciate their effort. Lol





ohiobooners said:


> I don't. I don't run cameras on that property very much because I have to access bedding and feeding areas to get to the good spots. I've watched him from the barn on top the hill 400 yards away. Going in and running a bunch of cameras would be the worst thing I could do with that big boy.


This is some of the best advise anyone could ask for. Pressure is the number one thing that will ruin a spot for the biggest bucks on the property. Too many guys are so anxious to be in the "internet elite" crowd that their main objective seems to be running trail cameras, not for scouting purposes, but to show archerytalk what they have caught on camera. Then they wonder where their "hit list" bucks have disappeared to when season starts. I see it here every season. "Mature deer don`t like ppl, at all." is all you need to know.

Great thread ohiobooners. Keep doing what you`re doing. I`m looking forward to more of your posts in the future.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> This is some of the best advise anyone could ask for. Pressure is the number one thing that will ruin a spot for the biggest bucks on the property. Too many guys are so anxious to be in the "internet elite" crowd that their main objective seems to be running trail cameras, not for scouting purposes, but to show archerytalk what they have caught on camera. Then they wonder where their "hit list" bucks have disappeared to when season starts. I see it here every season. "Mature deer don`t like ppl, at all." is all you need to know.
> 
> Great thread ohiobooners. Keep doing what you`re doing. I`m looking forward to more of your posts in the future.


I agree. And one thing about trail cams is they took away some of the excitement for me. They can help if used properly. But I enjoy seeing them for the first time in person. Be it through a spotting scope or from a treestand.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

krojemann said:


> I said the bucks were nice, just commenting on the taxidermy work. What's the matter, someone doesn't blow roses up your butt and pump your ego any more than it already is...and their the bad guy. (Sorry,* I just feel like it is an extremely lame attempt for attention when people hang their deer together and pose for picture*s, unless it is a senior picture or something).I'm sorry, but when you post pictures on a public forum, that is opening yourself to people opinions, like them or not. But again, I said the deer are nice. Good luck again this year.


I didn't read all the other posts yet, so this has probably already been said....but people here at archery talk ASK him to post his bucks. He's not doing anything because of his ego. Actually, if he posted them as much as they are asked for, you'd see this type of thread weekly. From the little I know of him, he's a humble guy with some great deer, and probably a ton of knowledge. You sir, just need to go away. Perfect example of pure jealousy.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

hunter_tlh said:


> I would really love to talk to you. I have some very good property and would like to discuss strategy coming from someone with an outside viewpoint. I have killed some nice bucks but never the biggest one in the woods. I can't scout from a distance, have no crop fields and only 216 acres. I can see some things I'm doing wrong (trail cameras), but if I didn't do that, I wouldn't have any idea what is in the woods. I hunt on the end of a dead end road with no other roads near the property. Can't glass fields as the property is almost all woods with the exception of a 40 acre CRP field which is planted in tall prairie grass that you can't see into by August. I only have one way to enter the property to hunt. I can't only get in from the West on the majority of the ground and from the South on 50 acres of it. The worst possible directions generally. Neighboring property almost all have crop fields as well as woods. Are you seeing my problem yet? LOL. As stated I would love an outsiders perspective. Thanks


This sounds like an amazing spot. Especially with that CRP field in it. If you hunt it right, much like ohiobooners property, the deer should come to you when they feel pressured on adjoining properties.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

krojemann said:


> I've said it before in this thread and will say it again, great bucks.
> 
> Ok, now I will clarify my opinion. I love seeing big bucks. I love being around big bucks, hence doing taxidermy. I love hearing stories and seeing pics. I enjoyed the field pics of your bucks 1000x more than the staged. I don't get tired of looking at field type pics of bucks, I think they are great and capture the moment. What I think is very corny is when people set up their bucks, get dressed up, and ask someone to take their picture. To me, there is a little bragging and ego behind that. I'd feel like a dillweed even asking someone to take my picture.
> 
> ...


Yes we most defiantly agree to disagree. I don't argue that. I don't mind you having your opinion. We may disagree that someone could be a dillweed for coming on a positive thread and insinuating that someone they don't know is egotistical or any other form of arrogant. I was just posting pics of some nice deer. Nothing more nothing less. I'm not defensive, I'm saying when a mans humility or intentions are questioned publicly that man has a right to speak his part. The pics were loaded for ppl to enjoy. I'm sorry if they were portrayed in any other light


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> This sounds like an amazing spot. Especially with that CRP field in it. If you hunt it right, much like ohiobooners property, the deer should come to you when they feel pressured on adjoining properties.


I agree. By staying out you are doing your self much more good even though you do not know what is out there. Let your property be the "sanctuary" and keep the pressure light. Always use the wind to your advantage and be cautious of how you enter/exit the property. Do your scouting in feb/march. Read the sign and hang your stands on that info. Do not put pressure on the property too early. Once your in the stand make your adjustments on what you see. It may be 20 yards on way or another makes the difference. Post season scouting will put you in the ballpark though and will not put the deer on high alert.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> I agree. By staying out you are doing your self much more good even though you do not know what is out there. Let your property be the "sanctuary" and keep the pressure light. Always use the wind to your advantage and be cautious of how you enter/exit the property. Do your scouting in feb/march. Read the sign and hang your stands on that info. Do not put pressure on the property too early. Once your in the stand make your adjustments on what you see. It may be 20 yards on way or another makes the difference. Post season scouting will put you in the ballpark though and will not put the deer on high alert.


Exactly


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome deer


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kb83 said:


> I agree. By staying out you are doing your self much more good even though you do not know what is out there. Let your property be the "sanctuary" and keep the pressure light. Always use the wind to your advantage and be cautious of how you enter/exit the property. Do your scouting in feb/march. Read the sign and hang your stands on that info. Do not put pressure on the property too early. Once your in the stand make your adjustments on what you see. It may be 20 yards on way or another makes the difference. Post season scouting will put you in the ballpark though and will not put the deer on high alert.





ohiobooners said:


> Exactly


Yep


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

hunting170 said:


> This sounds like an amazing spot. Especially with that CRP field in it. If you hunt it right, much like ohiobooners property, the deer should come to you when they feel pressured on adjoining properties.


This is exactly how I have hunt my property. I just flat out stay out of the deers way throughout the year and let them come to my farm when the pressure starts on surrounding properties. 

My farm is only 100acres right now and you never see a decent buck until the last week or so of October. That is fine with me, because like clockwork every year they show up. There's also parts of the farm that I don't enter at all, unless trailing a deer, even then it a get in get out kinda thing. 

I'll see if I can dig out some pics of what I'm pretty sure was a 180-190" deer that bedded 12 yds from my house on Halloween last year. 

Ohiobooners, keep up the good work and best of luck to you with the deer your after this year.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you guys use a climber often? I find myself going to a climber over other stands even on private property. If I have to make a adjustment from my fixed stand I generally look for a nearby climbable tree and go that route. If not I will most the stand, usually in the middle of the night, but I like the less intrusive approach of a climber.


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Kb83 said:


> I agree. By staying out you are doing your self much more good even though you do not know what is out there. Let your property be the "sanctuary" and keep the pressure light. Always use the wind to your advantage and be cautious of how you enter/exit the property. Do your scouting in feb/march. Read the sign and hang your stands on that info. Do not put pressure on the property too early. Once your in the stand make your adjustments on what you see. It may be 20 yards on way or another makes the difference. Post season scouting will put you in the ballpark though and will not put the deer on high alert.


True story right here


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> You actually think he was going to put you in his big buck stands??
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Well yeah. I'd put him in my best spike stand in wv. Fair trade


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Kb83 said:


> Do you guys use a climber often? I find myself going to a climber over other stands even on private property. If I have to make a adjustment from my fixed stand I generally look for a nearby climbable tree and go that route. If not I will most the stand, usually in the middle of the night, but I like the less intrusive approach of a climber.



I have actually started favoring a climber more and more here lately for these very reasons.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok. I need someone to look at air photo's to see what they think. LOL. There are actually 3 CRP fields, 2 of which can't be seen by any roads. 1 of them is a small probably 3 acres the other is an odd shaped maybe 10 acres. Should I concentrate on the CRP edges? The whole woods is a bedding area. I rarely get to a stand without kicking up a deer (morning or evening). It doesn't matter where I sit. I have hunted the property for 13 years and have only set up on field edge once until this fall. I have one big creek and 2 smaller feeder creeks on the property also. I just wish I could walk somebody else through it. I've got a pic this year of a buck that is a giant for me. I would post a pic if I could figure out how now. I understand now I shouldn't have put out my cameras. I don't stay on the edges with my camera's either. I have been really careful so far this fall. I have only been in the woods 4 times since hunting season started (due to winds) and have not gone into the "good" section at all.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Well yeah. I'd put him in my best spike stand in wv. Fair trade


And I'd shoot that said spike!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

hunter_tlh said:


> Ok. I need someone to look at air photo's to see what they think. LOL. There are actually 3 CRP fields, 2 of which can't be seen by any roads. 1 of them is a small probably 3 acres the other is an odd shaped maybe 10 acres. Should I concentrate on the CRP edges? The whole woods is a bedding area. I rarely get to a stand without kicking up a deer (morning or evening). It doesn't matter where I sit. I have hunted the property for 13 years and have only set up on field edge once until this fall. I have one big creek and 2 smaller feeder creeks on the property also. I just wish I could walk somebody else through it. I've got a pic this year of a buck that is a giant for me. I would post a pic if I could figure out how now. I understand now I shouldn't have put out my cameras. I don't stay on the edges with my camera's either. I have been really careful so far this fall. I have only been in the woods 4 times since hunting season started (due to winds) and have not gone into the "good" section at all.


Where do you live? I have been doing this for a while and my buddy owns a wildlife management and consulting company. I would be happy to help however I can.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Indiana.. Property is Illinois though.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

hunter_tlh said:


> Indiana.. Property is Illinois though.


It would probably run you between 1k-3k to have a consultant come to you depending on how far they have to travel. If you want to you can pm me some aerials. Mark the boundaries, creek, ect and I will see what I can do to help you out.


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice bucks man. Hey....why isn't your girlfriend in any of the pictures? jk


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

archeryninja said:


> Nice bucks man. Hey....why isn't your girlfriend in any of the pictures? jk


Because then its considered bragging, lol.

I feel for Chad. Hunt well and get ripped for it...no sense at all.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Should have saved some of that money you spent on taxidermy for some new jeans (I kid)


Yeah jeans gotta go...the wall decorations however ...wow!!! Good on ya. I'd be the happiest guy in the world with one of those!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

archeryninja said:


> Nice bucks man. Hey....why isn't your girlfriend in any of the pictures? jk


Haha yeah right. I'd really get run thru the ringer then lol


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

stillern said:


> Yeah jeans gotta go...the wall decorations however ...wow!!! Good on ya. I'd be the happiest guy in the world with one of those!


Hey they are workin jeans, cut me a break haha


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

ohiobooners said:


> Hey they are workin jeans, cut me a break haha



Gary LeVox called, he wants his jeans back... :tongue:

lol. Great deer, like I said earlier, talk about the scouting and decision making you did on killing one of those studs, be great to read it.


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

ohiobooners said:


> Haha yeah right. I'd really get run thru the ringer then lol




Not by me. haha. I can see your point though...a lot of jealousy out there. Big bucks...Pretty Girlfriend.....haters will speak


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

archeryninja said:


> Nice bucks man. Hey....why isn't your girlfriend in any of the pictures? jk


would have been interesting to watch all the slobbering if SHE had started the the thread with a pic of her and chads bucks.


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Great deer, buddy! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## berdarien (May 29, 2013)

KB83. Any chance I could send you some pics and you coulddo that for me ? Two properties one 170 and one 350+. I would trade a year of hunting for someone coming out. It's eastern ky. Let me know!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

BigDeer said:


> Gary LeVox called, he wants his jeans back... :tongue:
> 
> lol. Great deer, like I said earlier, talk about the scouting and decision making you did on killing one of those studs, be great to read it.


I miss Mayberry! Lol 

At this point fellas I'm just gonna let ppl hunt the way they want and not try to push my ideas on anyone. My intentions of the buck pics were misunderstood and I don't want to continue the argument by telling ppl how I do things. Just hunt hard and safe and hopefully everyone on here arrows a bigun this year.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

pbuck said:


> would have been interesting to watch all the slobbering if SHE had started the the thread with a pic of her and chads bucks.


Haha I'd never do that. I learned my lesson when I posted the pics of her getting ready for the season. I was accused of pimping my fiancé. I've got a lot more respect for her than to do that again. Live and learn. But I do know what you're saying buddy. We might try to come up Sunday if you're not working/hunting.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Where do you live? I have been doing this for a while and my buddy owns a wildlife management and consulting company. I would be happy to help however I can.


What's your buddys company? PM me more info please sir, may do some business with him :thumbs_up


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting this thread I had been asked to do a thread on a "collection" of mine by some members but after seeing the beating your taking I think I'll pass lol


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Thanks for posting this thread I had been asked to do a thread on a "collection" of mine by some members but after seeing the beating your taking I think I'll pass lol


Haha yes I agree. The family of PSE beauties should be kept under wraps. You'll just be a piss poor shooter that needs heavy DW to compensate for poor aiming ability along with being a muscle bound BA trying to prove your masculinity. Sound about right?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> I miss Mayberry! Lol
> 
> At this point fellas I'm just gonna let ppl hunt the way they want and not try to push my ideas on anyone. My intentions of the buck pics were misunderstood and I don't want to continue the argument by telling ppl how I do things. Just hunt hard and safe and hopefully everyone on here arrows a bigun this year.


Did you shoot a bunch of people's puppies or something?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Did you shoot a bunch of people's puppies or something?


Why? Is it frowned upon? Lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> Haha yes I agree. The family of PSE beauties should be kept under wraps. You'll just be a piss poor shooter that needs heavy DW to compensate for poor aiming ability along with being a muscle bound BA trying to prove your masculinity. Sound about right?


Something real similar to that lol


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

berdarien said:


> KB83. Any chance I could send you some pics and you coulddo that for me ? Two properties one 170 and one 350+. I would trade a year of hunting for someone coming out. It's eastern ky. Let me know!


Yeah no problem. Just pm it to me. Mark the boundaries. Let me know what the issues you are seeing are and what you wish to accomplish. I would be happy to look over it and see what I can.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Something real similar to that lol


Shame tho, the Roid looks amazing in the Natural


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> Why? Is it frowned upon? Lol


Haha depends on the breed


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha depends on the breed


Well whatever you do don't post pics of your successful puppy hunts, you ego maniac lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> Well whatever you do don't post pics of your successful puppy hunts, you ego maniac lol


Lmao!!! 

Btw did you get those pics scanned?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Lmao!!!
> 
> Btw did you get those pics scanned?


You honestly think I'm gonna post anymore buck pics on here? Haha


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> You honestly think I'm gonna post anymore buck pics on here? Haha


Lol nope don't blame you one bit!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> You honestly think I'm gonna post anymore buck pics on here? Haha


 No, but youre going to talk about it and talk about and...Then talk about how humble you are. 

I think youre a good guy and would give my middle nut to shoot the deer you have, but you come off as "different" on here.


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

ohiobooners said:


> You honestly think I'm gonna post anymore buck pics on here? Haha


The heck with what any of them say. Def an impressive collection of bucks that I am positive you worked hard for. The jealousy in people amazes me.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> No, but youre going to talk about it and talk about and...Then talk about how humble you are.
> 
> I think youre a good guy and would give my middle nut to shoot the deer you have, but you come off as "different" on here.


I GOT ASKED THE QUESTION. Good Lord. I might look different to you because I answer ppls questions? This is the first post I've ever started about these deer.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> No, but youre going to talk about it and talk about and...Then talk about how humble you are.
> 
> I think youre a good guy and would give my middle nut to shoot the deer you have, but you come off as "different" on here.


X2.....It gets a little old


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Secondly I have not mentioned one time on this thread that I'm humble or anyone is jealous. Those are others words. I stated I didn't post them to brag. I have a PM inbox full of ppl asking to post pics and I never have and I'm reminded as to why now


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> I GOT ASKED THE QUESTION. Good Lord. I might look different to you because I answer ppls questions? This is the first post I've ever started about these deer.


 You dont get what im saying, and thats fine. Like I said I think youre a good guy and some people on here are super douches for saying stuff about your wife. 

Do you think Saskguy would receive the same responses if he made a thread about his kills?


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Screw that, I want to see some field pics!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> Secondly I have not mentioned one time on this thread that I'm humble or anyone is jealous. Those are others words. I stated I didn't post them to brag. I have a PM inbox full of ppl asking to post pics and I never have and I'm reminded as to why now


 We are aware, we have heard you say it before...Seeing a pattern?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Whoa sorry for even bringing up that question man!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> You dont get what im saying, and thats fine. Like I said I think youre a good guy and some people on here are super douches for saying stuff about your wife.
> 
> Do you think Saskguy would receive the same responses if he made a thread about his kills?


I've actually seen post where he's went thru the same thing. So yes I do.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> We are aware, we have heard you say it before...Seeing a pattern?


Yes I actually do. I see ppl accusing me of being an arrogant guy and me saying I'm sorry if I came off as that way that it wasn't my intentions.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

sticknstring33 said:


> Screw that, I want to see some field pics!



Oh yeah, me too! I love the deer and the pics and would like to know his hunting tactics, but it seems like he wants people to beg him to post them then cry if anyone says something negative. Maybe "fishing" for compliments? I dunno, but im not going to post on this thread anymore. So flame away boys...


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> Yes I actually do. I see ppl accusing me of being an arrogant guy and me saying I'm sorry if I came off as that way that it wasn't my intentions.


 OK 1 more post. Dont apologize to DBs on the computer, maybe thats what im seeing...


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> Oh yeah, me too! I love the deer and the pics and would like to know his hunting tactics, but it seems like he wants people to beg him to post them then cry if anyone says something negative. Maybe "fishing" for compliments? I dunno, but im not going to post on this thread anymore. So flame away boys...


Wants ppl to beg? I stated I would stop posting because I was seen as arrogant and I don't want that. I was trying to give credit to the deer, not myself. Good grief.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

So why pose w/ your Rascal Flats jeans w/ a silly smirk next to them?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

BP1992 said:


> X2.....It gets a little old


Then click off the thread.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

It seems recently AT has become more about bashing your fellow hunter. If someone shoots a big buck they must have done it behind a high fence or god forbid they post their stories or pictures because that means they are just showing off. The jealousy from a few on here is astounding. Ohiobooners from the posts of yours I have read it sounds like you are a humble, down to earth guy who is fortunate to have some good land to hunt, but also work hard to make sure you are consistently successful. Don't let the haters get you down. They are just jealous of your success. I really don't get how some even go as far as saying negative things about your lady. I mean since when was it a bad thing for an attractive lady to be sharing the woods with her husband? I am stuck at work and wish I was in the woods now. My deer sightings here in SW PA have been lower than the last few years, but hope with the cooler weather coming and that magical time of year called the rut the big boys start moving.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

sticknstring33 said:


> So why pose w/ your Rascal Flats jeans w/ a silly smirk next to them?


Because I shot them. I hunted them down and killed them and since I killed them they have no choice but to stare at my awesome Rascal Flats jeans every chance I get.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

crankn101 said:


> You dont get what im saying, and thats fine. Like I said I think youre a good guy and some people on here are super douches for saying stuff about your wife.
> 
> Do you think Saskguy would receive the same responses if he made a thread about his kills?


The way AT is today I think he would and its unfortunate. Saskguy is as humble as they come.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds like that's giving credit to yourself then, not the deer. Am I mistaken?


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

A couple things I have come away with from this thread..........

1) ohiobooners has shot some very impressive deer! 
2) Arguing with some of the Dbags here is like mud wrestling pig. When all is said and done, you feel dirty and found out the pig enjoyed it. 
3) I'm guessing most of the keyboard cowboys that are spouting off at the mouth don't have deer anywhere what the OP posted. 

It really is sad when you take time to think about it. 

SCFox


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey, you and miss Amanda come up Sunday and I can get a couple pics of you wearing that fur loin cloth with my collection of giants. That should get things going.


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

OhioBooners, you've shot some real good bucks, Congratulations to you ! I've read through this whole thread and see a striking resemblance of this thread to the T. L. thread that got deleted along with the one still running. We'll add it up, you've killed several giants, have hundreds of acres of good private ground to hunt and a good looking woman. Many people in todays world just cannot control their emotions seeing other peoples success. You have developed a method that works for you, somebody else could have access to the same ground as you and not do nearly as well.

I just killed my second biggest on Sept. 30, a 17 point 198" but nobody on this forum will see it for obvious reasons.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

sticknstring33 said:


> Sounds like that's giving credit to yourself then, not the deer. Am I mistaken?


Yep. I am always amazed by big bucks. I was lucky enough to shoot them but I am just in awe of them. I'm the one that shot em so I have the right to have a pic taken with them but trust me, if you had shot them I would be the first to congratulate you and ask for any tips you could offer.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Humble or not, the guy kills some outstanding deer. That's a fact. I enjoy seeing them, as I'm sure most everyone else on here does as well. The presentation may not be the best, but it is what it is.

And hopefully all this won't keep you from posting future pics, although I'm sure that ship has sailed.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

202gwg said:


> OhioBooners, you've shoot some real good bucks, Congratulations to you ! I've read through this whole thread and see a striking resemblance of this thread to the T. L. thread that got deleted along with the one still running. We'll add it up, you've killed several giants, have hundreds of acres of good private ground to hunt an a good looking woman. Many people in todays world just cannot control their emotions seeing other peoples success. You have developed a method that works for you, somebody else could have access to the same ground as you and not do nearly as well.
> 
> I just killed my second biggest on Sept. 30, a 17 point 198" but nobody on this forum will see it for obvious reasons.


That's awesome man! Congrats. Enjoy the moment. Happy for ya man


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

pbuck said:


> Hey, you and miss Amanda come up Sunday and I can get a couple pics of you wearing that fur loin cloth with my collection of giants. That should get things going.


Haha. That is def a pic these guys don't wanna see!


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

OB, best of luck tagging that giant you've been watching.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Hey, you and miss Amanda come up Sunday and I can get a couple pics of you wearing that fur loin cloth with my collection of giants. That should get things going.


Thought you were gonna get one of whack n stack in the loin cloth with his spike?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

202gwg said:


> OB, best of luck tagging that giant you've been watching.


Thank you Sir. Congrats on your big buck. 198 is an amazing animal.


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> Thank you Sir. Congrats on your big buck. 198 is an amazing animal.


Thanks, only took me three years, lol. I found him this year on April 29th. and just about lived with him all summer.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Thought you were gonna get one of whack n stack in the loin cloth with his spike?


Let me kill this thread right now! Lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

202gwg said:


> OhioBooners, you've shot some real good bucks, Congratulations to you ! I've read through this whole thread and see a striking resemblance of this thread to the T. L. thread that got deleted along with the one still running. We'll add it up, you've killed several giants, have hundreds of acres of good private ground to hunt and a good looking woman. Many people in todays world just cannot control their emotions seeing other peoples success. You have developed a method that works for you, somebody else could have access to the same ground as you and not do nearly as well.
> 
> I just killed my second biggest on Sept. 30, a 17 point 198" but nobody on this forum will see it for obvious reasons.


Really sucks that the haters have to ruin the fun for the rest of us.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

202gwg said:


> Thanks, only took me three years, lol. I found him this year on April 29th. and just about lived with him all summer.


Hard work paid off. I'm glad to hear it worked out in your favor. Post a pic of him. I'd love to see a 198


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> Let me kill this thread right now! Lol


Well if you don't that will!


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

sticknstring33 said:


> screw that, i want to see some field pics!


x2!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ohiobooners, great massive bucks you have taken. Congrats to you I know it's not easy. I hunt Ohio also and have a few nice bucks, never had them scored because of the crap like what you just got. I actually know a hunter a good friend of mine that has well over 25 P&Y bucks from Iowa, Ohio, Kansas, and NY State. He has never recorded one. He is the most humble hunter I know. He kills giant whitetails every year. I asked him once why he never scores his bucks and he said because it would change his friends and people around him. I know by looking at a few of his bucks they would be state records in the states he killed them in. Also they were all killed with the bow.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

monsterbuckrick said:


> Ohiobooners, great massive bucks you have taken. Congrats to you I know it's not easy. I hunt Ohio also and have a few nice bucks, never had them scored because of the crap like what you just got. I actually know a hunter a good friend of mine that has well over 25 P&Y bucks from Iowa, Ohio, Kansas, and NY State. He has never recorded one. He is the most humble hunter I know. He kills giant whitetails every year. I asked him once why he never scores his bucks and he said because it would change his friends and people around him. I know by looking at a few of his bucks they would be state records in the states he killed them in. Also they were all killed with the bow.


That's the kinda guy I want to learn from. He should come on here and share some knowledge


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Kb83 said:


> Well if you don't that will!


Dude I'm sexy as hell. Don't hate


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Dude I'm sexy as hell. Don't hate


I appreciate


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Dude I'm sexy as hell. Don't hate


Word!!!!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

pbuck said:


> Word!!!!


Hahahahaha!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> I've considered it but unfortunately too many ppl would take it as cocky or as a know it all. I just mind my own and do what's worked for me. Some would share knowledge and add to it while another larger amount would simply want to bicker


 This is it, I dont get this attitude at all^^^ WAAH me, people would pick on me...Your mind is already made up about what others would do and say then you post and feel sorry for yourself!? 

Since I didnt read the thread at all before I went back and read 5 or 6 pages and it didnt seem too bad, a couple guys complaining about the taxi work and 1 or 2 other complainers. I think if you would have posted more useful info (if thats your intent) and less bickering with those guys the thread would have been fine. It doesnt help when for every bad comment 20 others talk about it.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> This is it, I dont get this attitude at all^^^ WAAH me, people would pick on me...Your mind is already made up about what others would do and say then you post and feel sorry for yourself!?
> 
> Since I didnt read the thread at all before I went back and read 5 or 6 pages and it didnt seem too bad, a couple guys complaining about the taxi work and 1 or 2 other complainers. I think if you would have posted more useful info (if thats your intent) and less bickering with those guys the thread would have been fine. It doesnt help when for every bad comment 20 others talk about it.


Wahh me? I said I don't want to make it worse. The intension of my thread was misunderstood so instead of adding fuel to the fire I said I wouldn't add to it. There are ppl on here with way more whitetail knowledge than me. I didn't start the thread to share knowledge. I'm confident ppl can make their own way thru the woods. There are some real giant slayers on here. I'd rather hear what they have to say. 

It's not a wahhh me. It's the fact that when I posted the thread the thought of ego or bragging never crossed my mind. To hear folks say that's how it was taken was disappointing, not a pity party


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

Guessing this is why we don't see much of clb, saskguy, jclaws and a few others. Lot of guys with good knowledge tired of dealing with the bs. Dean bowyer is another one that I remember guys get worked up about; and he was just trying to help. It's to bad a few people can't just look at good pics without stirring the pot. At least the rut is almost here, and everyone can hunt and relax! Hope you stick around ohiobooners, and get the big one you've seen.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Dude I'm sexy as hell. Don't hate


Well of course! I obviously meant that their server would crash from the huge amount of people trying to take a gander at all that sexiness.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> That's the kinda guy I want to learn from. He should come on here and share some knowledge


Exactly I have learned a great deal from him and know that my last 2 bucks probably wouldn't have been killed by me if it wasn't for him. His wife just started hunting 3 years ago and shot a great buck last fall. The best advise he ever gave me is the wind is your friend and your enemy, you decide which.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

HUNTorFISH said:


> Guessing this is why we don't see much of clb, saskguy, jclaws and a few others. Lot of guys with good knowledge tired of dealing with the bs. Dean bowyer is another one that I remember guys get worked up about; and he was just trying to help. It's to bad a few people can't just look at good pics without stirring the pot. At least the rut is almost here, and everyone can hunt and relax! Hope you stick around ohiobooners, and get the big one you've seen.


Good luck to you sir. I never get tired of looking at that monster in your avatar.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

HUNTorFISH said:


> Guessing this is why we don't see much of clb, saskguy, jclaws and a few others. Lot of guys with good knowledge tired of dealing with the bs. Dean bowyer is another one that I remember guys get worked up about; and he was just trying to help. It's to bad a few people can't just look at good pics without stirring the pot. At least the rut is almost here, and everyone can hunt and relax! Hope you stick around ohiobooners, and get the big one you've seen.


Agreed. A list of some of the biggest buck killers ever right there. Run off by the trolls. Guys we could all learn a thing or two from.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

HUNTorFISH said:


> Guessing this is why we don't see much of clb, saskguy, jclaws and a few others. Lot of guys with good knowledge tired of dealing with the bs. Dean bowyer is another one that I remember guys get worked up about; and he was just trying to help. It's to bad a few people can't just look at good pics without stirring the pot. At least the rut is almost here, and everyone can hunt and relax! Hope you stick around ohiobooners, and get the big one you've seen.


 How many posts were BS until the pity party started? Maybe 10? 

Man up guys, Jesus its the frikin internet. 

And if booners wants to only share pics and 0 info at least post the bloody pics with a hole in the deer and a bow laying around. Not many people want to look at a pic of a mount.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome bucks brother!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> How many posts were BS until the pity party started? Maybe 10?
> 
> Man up guys, Jesus its the frikin internet.
> 
> And if booners wants to only share pics and 0 info at least post the bloody pics with a hole in the deer and a bow laying around. Not many people want to look at a pic of a mount.


I like seeing them.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> How many posts were BS until the pity party started? Maybe 10?
> 
> Man up guys, Jesus its the frikin internet.
> 
> And if booners wants to only share pics and 0 info at least post the bloody pics with a hole in the deer and a bow laying around. Not many people want to look at a pic of a mount.


Again, I assure you it's not a pity party. I didn't repost anything because I didn't want fuel the fire. All I've said was that I didn't intend for the thread to be taken that way. Not everyone resorts to name calling or threats when confronted. I simply chose to say some would take it the wrong way.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Crankn you should really just quit.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

ohiobooners said:


> You honestly think I'm gonna post anymore buck pics on here? Haha


At least post up some pics of the Dodge, I imagine that will piss off the whiners also. Just ignore the d-bags and keep doing what you're doing, it's obviously working


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Booners what are the dressed weight on those bucks? The area I hunt the mature bucks are in the mid 200 lb range. Not sure if that's the norm for Ohio or just the area I hunt.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

crankn101 said:


> How many posts were BS until the pity party started? Maybe 10?
> 
> Man up guys, Jesus its the frikin internet.
> 
> And if booners wants to only share pics and 0 info at least post the bloody pics with a hole in the deer and a bow laying around. Not many people want to look at a pic of a mount.


Dude what the hell is your problem? Maybe your plugged up, go eat a bunch of prunes and see if that helps.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

monsterbuckrick said:


> Booners what are the dressed weight on those bucks? The area I hunt the mature bucks are in the mid 200 lb range. Not sure if that's the norm for Ohio or just the area I hunt.


They were in that range. One was 8.5 and one was 6.5 so they were big bodied bucks.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

rutnstrut said:


> At least post up some pics of the Dodge, I imagine that will piss off the whiners also. Just ignore the d-bags and keep doing what you're doing, it's obviously working


Haha I think I'll pass lol


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> Hahahahaha!


My stylist is cutting edge fool. She is awesome


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> My stylist is cutting edge fool. She is awesome


"It's hunting season, have you seen my daddy?" 
Lmao


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> "It's hunting season, have you seen my daddy?"
> Lmao


Lol that's her


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Pretty simple, don't get how you don't understand. Staged pics of mounts + dressed up posed in front + no story or field pics + always talking about your success on almost every AT thread + constantly posting pics = a bit of bragging or ego problem. 

Then you get sensitive about every negative comment, relax dude. You posted the pics, they're going to come with an opinion. I do know of more successful hunters, but they don't let the world know or constantly remind them.

With that said, I hope you shoot another booner this year. I really do. I wish you nothing but the best luck. I look forward to the picture and story. I really do. I just don't look forward to being reminded of it constantly after that.

I think a cool thread would be if you started one with field pics starting from your youngest years to your oldest. We could really appreciate your success....without having to drag your mounts outside, get dressed up, and bother your wife/kid/etc to take your picture. 

I think that is what most are saying. Again, good luck, hope you harvest a dandy this year.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

I could die happy if I just saw a buck like those, never mind killed one!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome deer! I hope I kill one that size in my lifetime!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

krojemann said:


> Pretty simple, don't get how you don't understand. Staged pics of mounts + dressed up posed in front + no story or field pics + always talking about your success on almost every AT thread + constantly posting pics = a bit of bragging or ego problem.
> 
> Then you get sensitive about every negative comment, relax dude. You posted the pics, they're going to come with an opinion. I do know of more successful hunters, but they don't let the world know or constantly remind them.
> 
> ...


You sir have a serious over exaggeration issue. On almost every AT thread? Say whatever you want to justify your presumptuous attitude. I don't think MOST are saying anything. I think a select few love to throw a negative jab where they can. If you honestly believe continuing to post your opinion on my thread is necessary to prove your point go right ahead. I wasn't asking for your permission or your blessing. If I was trying to stroke an ego I would have kept posting pics. The folks that know me personally know I'm just ate up with big bucks. I go to my friends houses and take pics of their bucks and ask for tips. I ask anyone who will listen to me. Someone on AT posts up a thread asking to see big bucks and I do so then I'm reminding you about it all the time? So are all the others that post on the same forum ego maniacs? You've come back on here throwing insults numerous times and all I've done is say I didn't intend it to be taken that way. Go away


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't read the entire thread, just the first few posts. I can guarantee there are people hating. However, I am impressed and a bit jealous. It isn't like you are showing off a new house in a hunting thread. You are showing big bucks that you obviously worked hard for. You Sir, have managed to get it done and I say way to go.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not trying to be negative. You asked how people call you egotistical, I was just explaining possibly why. I'll be done. Nice bucks and good luck this up coming season to you and the mrs.


----------



## Avid Sportsman (Jul 11, 2013)

great bucks... don't let people get in to your head


----------



## phensway (Feb 3, 2006)

That big typical is a stud! A 200 inch typical looks better than a 250 non typical


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll be in Marietta OH tomorrow and Wednesday for work. Isn't this one of the areas you hunt or hunted? I thought I read that somewhere. If so, anything good to do there? Sorry with the hijack question but it can't hurt with the way some of these DBs are acting on here.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

What a bunch of whine ass *****es. OB had killed some big bucks, put in his time for each and every one, get over it.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> Haha I think I'll pass lol


Do you own a viper?


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> Do you own a viper?


Did you get my pm?


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

rutnstrut said:


> Dude what the hell is your problem? Maybe your plugged up, go eat a bunch of prunes and see if that helps.


 Funny stuff! Im not angry in any way shape or form I dont take anything on here personal, it just seems to me a few people posted negative crap then all booners buddies had to post in and start protecting him from internet guys. I just dont get it. Dont respond to the negativity and keep posting positive things. Thats all.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

obeRON said:


> I'll be in Marietta OH tomorrow and Wednesday for work. Isn't this one of the areas you hunt or hunted? I thought I read that somewhere. If so, anything good to do there? Sorry with the hijack question but it can't hurt with the way some of these DBs are acting on here.


The Marietta brewing company is a great place to have dinner if your spending the night. Downtown Marietta is a historic district very cool little town all kinds of shops and eateries. But I reccomend the above mentioned


----------



## ExtremeJunky (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome trophies! When I see the pictures I see hard work and dedication from a guy who knows how to do his homework hats off to you! I have read every post in this thread and I think some of you should get off your couch put the laptop down pull up your skirts and try hunting for yourselves! If you don't like his posts then don't read them, it really is that simple!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

A 194" just posted today and not 1 negative post on the thread...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2113720


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> The Marietta brewing company is a great place to have dinner if your spending the night. Downtown Marietta is a historic district very cool little town all kinds of shops and eateries. But I reccomend the above mentioned


Agreed.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

crankn101 said:


> A 194" just posted today and not 1 negative post on the thread...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2113720


That's a good thing. Glad to see the OP got it done on a giant.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Do you own a viper?


No it's a 51 dodge pickup


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Did you get my pm?


yeah your inbox is full dude


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> yeah your inbox is full dude


I emptied it. Should be good now.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Very nice deer bud! Congrats and I'm sure in your years to come from seeing your track record of kills you'll kill bigger.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> No it's a 51 dodge pickup


pics asap!! my chick loves old trucks, pm me if u dont want to post publicly please


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Elite fanboy said:


> I could die happy if I just saw a buck like those, never mind killed one!


I can assure you that you would not. Once you lay eyes on the biggest buck of your life, it will consume your every thought, and dream, until you kill it or your season runs out. There is something about a giant buck that gets in your blood. I hope you get to experience it soon.

On a side note.....I can`t believe what I have read on this thread. Post up the kill pics Ohiobooners. Let the haters hate, but let the hunters enjoy your kills with you.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> pics asap!! my chick loves old trucks, pm me if u dont want to post publicly please


Same here! If you don't mind sending it to me either id appreciate it.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just post the dang truck and let the haters run their mouths. They don't mean anything anyways. Just sad little people who have nothing better to do then run their mouth to make them feel better about their pathetic life.


----------



## NCBowhuntn93 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gooooodddd gracious that's awesome!! Did you kill all of these deer in West Virginia?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I PM'ed the truck pics


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

NCBowhuntn93 said:


> Gooooodddd gracious that's awesome!! Did you kill all of these deer in West Virginia?


Lol no they are Ohio deer


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

NCBowhuntn93 said:


> Gooooodddd gracious that's awesome!! Did you kill all of these deer in West Virginia?


He chains them up in his yard and force feeds them a high protein diet.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> He chains them up in his yard and force feeds them a high protein diet.


While singing rascal flatts.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> While singing rascal flats


Now thats funny.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> While singing rascal flatts.


I'm shooting your dog


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> I'm shooting your dog


Hahahahhahaha!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

That was pretty funny


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> That was pretty funny


I couldn't resist


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Awesome bucks! Used to be on here that if you didn't like a particular thread, you moved on to another one. Weird.


----------



## leterflyagain (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I got sucked in. Read it all. Not sure why now. Haha. BIG bucks.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

floater said:


> Awesome bucks! Used to be on here that if you didn't like a particular thread, you moved on to another one. Weird.


No joke.

What you should do ohiobooners is sit down and make a thread about how you hunt and what works for you. Strickly a information thread with reference pictures if needed. Like it has been stated a 1000 times, Everyone on this site knows you can put down giants. 

This would weed out the haters and let them try what you are doing. No ego stroking, no bad mouthing, etc. Pure information.

Think a ohiobooners whitetails for dummies


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

sleeperls said:


> No joke.
> 
> What you should do ohiobooners is sit down and make a thread about how you hunt and what works for you. Strickly a information thread with reference pictures if needed. Like it has been stated a 1000 times, Everyone on this site knows you can put down giants.
> 
> ...


I would enjoy that as I'm sure others would too but I think this thread has pretty well ruled out any help we are getting from him.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

nice deer


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice bucks, Ohio. I like this site - made some friends, learned a lot and I hoped I've helped some along the way. But, I do have to say that there are sure some unhappy people around here. Those people make wading through the crap difficult at times. 

Continued luck to you this year.


----------



## alanankris1019 (Jul 20, 2012)

Exactly what I meant !!!!!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

People asked to see his deer. Here they are. Sexy slacks and all


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

pinski79 said:


> People asked to see his deer. Here they are. Sexy slacks and all


Those are his sunday go to meeting pants.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking at big free range deer never gets old.


----------



## leterflyagain (Jul 30, 2011)

dblungem said:


> Nice bucks, Ohio. I like this site - made some friends, learned a lot and I hoped I've helped some along the way. But, I do have to say that there are sure some unhappy people around here. Those people make wading through the crap difficult at times.
> 
> Continued luck to you this year.


Hey man, I'm Happy.:tongue:


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

leterflyagain said:


> Hey man, I'm Happy.:tongue:


Touché! Made me laugh


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

pinski79 said:


> People asked to see his deer. Here they are. Sexy slacks and all


Slacks? Whoa, how old are you Pinski?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Outdoorsman63 said:


> Slacks? Whoa, how old are you Pinski?


I'm 34. Saying slacks is funny to me for some reason.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Only an egotist would wear slacks with holes in them.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

pbuck said:


> Only an egotist would wear slacks with holes in them.


Ok Mr BeerSnob lol


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

pbuck said:


> Only an egotist would wear slacks with holes in them.


he shows no respect for jeans by letting them get all holey like that. He should have cleaned them up for the pics


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

pinski79 said:


> I'm 34. Saying slacks is funny to me for some reason.


I feel the same about "orangutan". :nod:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> I feel the same about "orangutan". :nod:


you should buy one of those. It could sit in the tree with you


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

pinski79 said:


> you should buy one of those. It could sit in the tree with you


Have one. Thought everyone played with their monkey in the tree. :noidea:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Have one. Thought everyone played with their monkey in the tree. :noidea:


pics


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

pinski79 said:


> pics


Are you nuts - Pics for what? Good grief pinski. :wink:


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't think the haters would appreciate that.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

dblungem said:


> Are you nuts - Pics for what? Good grief pinski. :wink:


ah he hit the edit button. That's not what it said


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

second comment was funnier though


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

nhns4 said:


> Ok Mr BeerSnob lol


Coffee snob too.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

dblungem said:


> Are you nuts - Pics for what? Good grief pinski. :wink:





pinski79 said:


> ah he hit the edit button. That's not what it said


I must say that worked pretty well. I could not have planned it better.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> I must say that worked pretty well. I could not have planned it better.


joke was on me. well done


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Late night hijack!!!!!!

Take THAT Mr holes in your Flatts slacks!!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## berdarien (May 29, 2013)

Stop being funny. I am trying to go to sleep so I can hunt in the morning. No morning wood for me though..



I ground hunt.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

pinski79 said:


> joke was on me. well done


Sorry boss.  tried to sneak that edit in there before anyone saw it.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Booner may be coming to my place Sunday for some bow work. We shall see if those are his "Sunday go to meetin" slacks.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Sorry boss.  tried to sneak that edit in there before anyone saw it.


funny is funny


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

pbuck said:


> Late night hijack!!!!!!
> 
> Take THAT Mr holes in your Flatts slacks!!!!! Lol!!!!


:darkbeer:


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

OB- unreal deer. Keep doing what you're doing. Thank you for sharing. I would like to pick your brain a little about the area where I hunt and get your opinion on it. Keep up the good work and good luck on your current target.


----------



## HuntnHutch (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome deer man!! Im surprised people on here haven't said the 3 deer pics you posted on page 4 isn't pen raised deer, cause they have that look to them. Im sure someone will, just give it a while! Don't listen to them, you rock!


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome bucks OB. Congrats!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Keep up the good work ohiobooners.

BTW..."Let's talk Bowhunting. You can also post your trophy for us to see." I thought this was the proper place for such a thread. 

If I ever kill a deer that big, I'd be telling the whole world.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

sleeperls said:


> No joke.
> 
> What you should do ohiobooners is sit down and make a thread about how you hunt and what works for you. Strickly a information thread with reference pictures if needed. Like it has been stated a 1000 times, Everyone on this site knows you can put down giants.
> 
> ...


No, forget the dang deer and give us some tips on snagging trophy babes! Hell, I'm better looking than you, and even have nice pants, but my old lady looks like Larry the Cable Guy with a mustache.

Share some tips, man!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

crawdad said:


> No, forget the dang deer and give us some tips on snagging trophy babes! Hell, I'm better looking than you, and even have nice pants, but my old lady looks like Larry the Cable Guy with a mustache.
> 
> Share some tips, man!


Haha oh man. Well with the ladies they like those pants torn up from hard work so zip it with the Flatts references haha! As to being better looking..... That's not too tough, I'm an ugly SOB. I got very lucky with the Mrs. Everyone on here that knows me personally knows how fantastic she is. The most enjoyable person I've ever known. Perhaps I should have posted the below pic to show who I am and what matters to me far beyond deer hunting instead of some pics of some dumb deer mounts. 









As to putting together a tell all thread about my tactics.... I think it's just better off unsaid. The pics were never meant to offend or misrepresent who I am. No I'm not throwing a pity party, simply saying that to put together a tell all thread like I'm any better of a bowhunter than some of the guys on here probably would come off kinda cocky. I would understand ppl thinking I'm a know it all if I did that. I will say this tho.... Don't underestimate hard work and stand time and I hope all my AT brothers knock down their dream deer this year.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbs_up


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice shirt bro


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Nice shirt bro


Thanks, some peddler sold it to me as a dipstick rag down by the auto zone


----------



## Avid Sportsman (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I didn't read through all these pages but I looked at your pics. Those are fantastic deer. Very nice.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I didn't read through all these pages but I looked at your pics. Those are fantastic deer. Very nice.


Thank you Sir


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

People would read and appreciate your posts man. I enjoy reading the posts from Corey Snoke and Jeff Sturgis.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, that last pic is great. You have got it made - beautiful family, monster bucks, wow. I hate you.

Haha, just kidding. I actually have it made too, (except for the bucks) but it's no good unless you appreciate it. Good luck this season, and please continue to post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> Thanks, some peddler sold it to me as a dipstick rag down by the auto zone


Same guy sold me one. Dude needed a haircut


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

crawdad said:


> Wow, that last pic is great. You have got it made - beautiful family, monster bucks, wow. I hate you.
> 
> Haha, just kidding. I actually have it made too, (except for the bucks) but it's no good unless you appreciate it. Good luck this season, and please continue to post. Thanks for sharing.



Good luck to you as well Sir. Thanks for the kind words. Good luck on a dandy buck this year


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> Same guy sold me one. Dude needed a haircut


Nice fella tho. I'd buy another


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> People would read and appreciate your posts man. I enjoy reading the posts from Corey Snoke and Jeff Sturgis.


I enjoyed the one by Dean Bower


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> Nice fella tho. I'd buy another


How about a beanie I heard he's ordering more lol


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I enjoyed the one by Dean Bower


Yeah. That one was a while ago. Dean knows his stuff. Wish he was still around.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

whack&stack said:


> How about a beanie I heard he's ordering more lol


That I would be interested in


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Yeah. That one was a while ago. Dean knows his stuff. Wish he was still around.


Folks grilled him pretty good and then the tragedy with his son. Deans a good guy and I hope he's still knocking em down


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> Haha oh man. Well with the ladies they like those pants torn up from hard work so zip it with the Flatts references haha! As to being better looking..... That's not too tough, I'm an ugly SOB. I got very lucky with the Mrs. Everyone on here that knows me personally knows how fantastic she is. The most enjoyable person I've ever known. Perhaps I should have posted the below pic to show who I am and what matters to me far beyond deer hunting instead of some pics of some dumb deer mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful family you have there!:thumbs_up


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> Folks grilled him pretty good and then the tragedy with his son. Deans a good guy and I hope he's still knocking em down


I agree. He is a good dude.


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

Amazing bucks. I haven't been able to read all the pages yet but from the first page I can tell there is some jealousy involved. Take that as a compliment. You deserve it for such a fine collection. Good luck this year


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Jack The Ripper said:


> Amazing bucks. I haven't been able to read all the pages yet but from the first page I can tell there is some jealousy involved. Take that as a compliment. You deserve it for such a fine collection. Good luck this year


You too buddy. That old buck still hanging around?


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> You too buddy. That old buck still hanging around?


Haven't seen him yet nor have the cameras picked him up recently. Im hoping he didn't wonder over on the neighbors like my two big ones did. They shot them with their nuisance permits! Someones going to have a pile of ashes where their house used to be if this continues


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Jack The Ripper said:


> Haven't seen him yet nor have the cameras picked him up recently. Im hoping he didn't wonder over on the neighbors like my two big ones did. They shot them with their nuisance permits! Someones going to have a pile of ashes where their house used to be if this continues


Hahahahaha. Sometimes a man has to push the limits to get his point across!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Good looking crew you have there buddy. That's worth more than 20 booners. 

That oil rag is ok too but I'm diggin the hat.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, nice avatar too


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

pbuck said:


> Good looking crew you have there buddy. That's worth more than 20 booners.
> 
> That oil rag is ok too but I'm diggin the hat.


The hat is dead sexy


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just ignore him.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Haha I'm just glad he finally posted a picture of himself. Now it all makes sense


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

BP1992 said:


>


Really ?? Was that necessary ?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Huntin Hard said:


> Really ?? Was that necessary ?


I didn't see it????? stupid work


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

BP1992 said:


>


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ohiobooners said:


>


:set1_rolf2:.......:cheers:


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

BP1992 said:


> :set1_rolf2:.......:cheers:


Haha How the hell are ya BP? You got on anything yet?


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

If you ever decide to wrife a book on killing monster whitetails, you need to inform me because I would be buying one! I dean bowers thread a few months ago, and what I learned from that was simply amazing. I listen to everyone that consistently kills big deer, and everyone has a bit of information that is just a little different. Congrats on the big deer!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

bishjr said:


> If you ever decide to wrife a book on killing monster whitetails, you need to inform me because I would be buying one! I dean bowers thread a few months ago, and what I learned from that was simply amazing. I listen to everyone that consistently kills big deer, and everyone has a bit of information that is just a little different. Congrats on the big deer!


We need to dig up that thread. I've read it several times. Good stuff


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

ohiobooners said:


> Haha How the hell are ya BP? You got on anything yet?


Doing good!! I got on one earlier this yr but blew it. My cam hit the rail on my stand and the arrow went right under him. He was probably a mid 150s deer, nothing compared to all your giants. :wink:

Good luck to you this season. I'll be looking forward to seeing the pics of your next booner!!


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

ohio, congrats on some real nice bucks. I dont ever get tired of looking at your deer or any other deer posted on AT. 200'' or 100'' I say post em up.

Good luck on your target buck brother.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

BP1992 said:


> Doing good!! I got on one earlier this yr but blew it. My cam hit the rail on my stand and the arrow went right under him. He was probably a mid 150s deer, nothing compared to all your giants. :wink:
> 
> Good luck to you this season. I'll be looking forward to seeing the pics of your next booner!!


Well I guess the upside is you get to hunt him again and if ya get him it'll make an interesting story. Hope to see ya sitting behind him or a bigger one in the future


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Ugh


----------



## badluckmike (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome man!


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

He's a king lol


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Just ignore him.





ohiobooners said:


> Haha I'm just glad he finally posted a picture of himself. Now it all makes sense





Huntin Hard said:


> Really ?? Was that necessary ?





pinski79 said:


> I didn't see it????? stupid work





ohiobooners said:


>


Who's laughing now? :wink:


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

BP1992 said:


> Who's laughing now? :wink:


That's pretty sad. You had to go back this far and do this. Hope you feel better about yourself.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> That's pretty sad. You had to go back this far and do this. Hope you feel better about yourself.


There you are again. I'm not the one who brought this thread back just so you know.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> Who's laughing now? :wink:


I never did get to see what you posted


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

pinski79 said:


> I never did get to see what you posted


Heck I don't even remember what it was now.


----------



## bowhunter19 (May 9, 2014)

If I recall weren't you in a magazine some time back?


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Ohiobooners....keep doin what your doin. Great bucks and great family.


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

^^you guys better read up


----------



## Shaftedone (Apr 16, 2011)

Those r some really nice deer that you've taken , you should be proud cause it's not easy getting close to the big ones .


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

again you guys should really look at the rest of the threads on the main page


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Shaftedone said:


> Those r some really nice deer that you've taken , you should be proud cause it's not easy getting close to the big ones .


I don't think he's very proud at all right now. You last few posters have a lot of reading to do. :wink:


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

i cant believe guys are saying congrats. read the other threads. i think its the only thing being posted on at today.lol BREAKING NEWS.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol. This is my favorite part of old threads


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Shaftedone said:


> Those r some really nice deer that you've taken , you should be proud cause it's not easy getting close to the big ones .


It is when he's in a pen.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Berdo said:


> Ohiobooners....keep doin what your doin. Great bucks and great family.


You mean lying and cheating? Read the last 10 or so pages of the "OG, hunt for a legend" thread.


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

The buck on the far right sure looks like the picture on the Double D Ranch's website.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> Lol. This is my favorite part of old threads


I like it when someone gives advice on a 10 year old problem


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

HANKFAN said:


> The buck on the far right sure looks like the picture on the Double D Ranch's website.
> 
> View attachment 1951242
> 
> ...


That's because it is.


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

BP1992 said:


> That's because it is.


Damn, all these years Ohiobooners sure had me fooled.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

HANKFAN said:


> Damn, all these years Ohiobooners sure had me fooled.


Start on page 24 of the "Pursuit of OG, hunt for a legend thread". Particularly post # 585. That's where it all breaks loose!


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

HANKFAN said:


> The buck on the far right sure looks like the picture on the Double D Ranch's website.
> 
> View attachment 1951242



Uh-oh....another Elite shooter making news for the wrong reasons? :behindsof


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

BP1992 said:


> I don't think he's very proud at all right now. You last few posters have a lot of reading to do. :wink:


+1000


----------



## farmer rick (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow crazy! Mark Anthony now Ohiobooners in just a couple weeks.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm floored, I had no idea. I don't understand why people do the things they do. If it makes you happy to pay for a high fence hunt and smack a booner, then do it. Just don't pretend it was done any other way.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Im now wondering if OB's signature shouldnt read "I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt big bucks in high fences"

I dont think we will ever know the depth of deception, fraud, and lies we have been told.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

ohiobooners said:


> These two came from the same farm and same tree stand two yrs apart. The land is family owned and I am in the process of trying to buy the bulk of it. Crossing my fingers


He claims same farm, has Chad purchased a portion of the Double D ranch?


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

zmax hunter said:


> Im now wondering if OB's signature shouldnt read "I just want to fear my God, love my neighbor, and hunt big bucks in high fences"
> 
> I dont think we will ever know the depth of deception, fraud, and lies we have been told.


Once a cheater always a cheater


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> so because i post pics of some good deer i'm an egotistical jerk? Got it. Shame on me. I should just sit here and mind my own business and not do anything but read other ppls posts and shut up. I have never said i was the only guy to shoot big deer. I love looking at other ppls big deer so i posted some pics. I'm glad the at folks could really put me in my place. I am a liar and dont mind my own business because i posted a picture. Exactly why i won't post on here as much as i did back when this place was a helpful archery site for ppl to share their ideas and successes. It's a picture of a deer, not a cry for attention. I have never set out to brag or gloat, just like looking at big deer.


 lmao!!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Any ppl were quite suspicious in the past. and he never did give a real story as how he got any of them. Racks seem to be a shade of high fence white


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

rut hunt said:


> Any ppl were quite suspicious in the past. and he never did give a real story as how he got any of them. Racks seem to be a shade of high fence white


The two biggest ones are replicas


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Come on guys, don't run off one of the few great posters we have left.


Face palm.....man this guy pisses me off.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

again, its a very funny issue here. The guy is like 32 and every deer he has shot has been a once in a lifetime animal. From a near world record typical to a 16 year old doe. A week ago i could have sold this guys farts in a bottle on this site for 20 bucks a pop.


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> Face palm.....man this guy pisses me off.


Too funny. I bet I got one of those somewhere, lol. What a fraud. Worse than Marc Anthony, imo.


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Some of you guys are being way to hard on ole OB. I think the "world record" 12 year old doe he killed could of possibly been fair chase. Give the guy a break.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

HANKFAN said:


> View attachment 1951245


A pick of OB's "hunting grounds" 

No wonder he tags so many booners, he's got them stacked up like cordwood in his basement.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> The two biggest ones are replicas


The two biggest are the double drop (definitely a replica) and his 213" typical...I have not seen any evidence that it was also a replica? Did I miss something? I have been wondering about that though for sure....or if it came off the DD ranch as high fence.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fullstrutter said:


> The two biggest are the double drop (definitely a replica) and his 213" typical...I have not seen any evidence that it was also a replica? Did I miss something? I have been wondering about that though for sure....or if it came off the DD ranch as high fence.


Ug !! I have been avoiding that OG thread and for good reason obviously!!! Here we go the next hour of reading will be tied up. Starting at #585 apparently. Have you been reading up on it?


----------



## jbra (Mar 21, 2007)

I love going back through this thread reading all of the quiver sniffers defending OB.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> The two biggest are the double drop (definitely a replica) and his 213" typical...I have not seen any evidence that it was also a replica? Did I miss something? I have been wondering about that though for sure....or if it came off the DD ranch as high fence.


Nothing official, but Dean did say he had seen the rack before. The rack looked super shiny to me.


----------



## Obi-wanShinobi (Nov 6, 2008)

213" typical and nobody has ever heard about it. You shoot a 200" typical and all of the North American hunting world will know.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> The two biggest are the double drop (definitely a replica) and his 213" typical...I have not seen any evidence that it was also a replica? Did I miss something? I have been wondering about that though for sure....or if it came off the DD ranch as high fence.


Dude....


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

pinski79 said:


> I never did get to see what you posted


Here's the pic I originally posted a while back while everyone else was still worshiping him. I just saw it on a Google search and remembered it.


----------



## NBFK (Nov 11, 2012)

Why would you pose with bucks you never killed then constantly claim them as your own? Be proud of what you put in the freezer and on your wall even if it isn't a "trophy". It's sickening what the number at the bottom of score sheet does to a person.

He seemed like a modest legit guy then this **** surfaces......


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

The saddest part of this whole thing was the hero worship by grown men of another man ... it was sad even when the belief was that he "legitimately" killed these deer. Sadder now. It does drive home a good point: you're on'y as good as your hunting spot ... DD Ranch is evidently "very good".


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Would you really?


bishjr said:


> If you ever decide to wrife a book on killing monster whitetails, you need to inform me because I would be buying one! I dean bowers thread a few months ago, and what I learned from that was simply amazing. I listen to everyone that consistently kills big deer, and everyone has a bit of information that is just a little different. Congrats on the big deer!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm, never associated with this clown on this site but his posts always seemed a little bit far out lol!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Face palm.....man this guy pisses me off.


Yeah buddy, im sure that stings a little. I commented in the beginning of the OG thread about him seeming like a decent guy, but im glad i never defended him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brushdog said:


> Yeah buddy, im sure that stings a little. I commented in the beginning of the OG thread about him seeming like a decent guy, but im glad i never defended him!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought he was a friend. SMH


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

stillern said:


> The saddest part of this whole thing was the hero worship by grown men of another man ... it was sad even when the belief was that he "legitimately" killed these deer. Sadder now. It does drive home a good point: you're on'y as good as your hunting spot ... DD Ranch is evidently "very good".


Couldn't have said it better! Sad indeed, quiver sniffers abound....


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> I thought he was a friend. SMH


I thought he was an arrogant d bag! LOL


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

ohiobooners said:


> Some of you will remember the big 9x9 that almost dethroned Milo. A split tine stopped that but who cares. At 213" he'll probably always be my best.
> 
> The double drop was my favorite of all time. 192 not my biggest but my most memorable hunt.
> 
> The others are some good bucks including my 150 inch 8. I have several mounts between my two offices but these are honestly my favorites


This is so disturbing in So Many Ways !!!........


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Glad me and BP1992 seen through the humbleness....

Yes im late to the party, but im still here. 


crankn101 said:


> No, but youre going to talk about it and talk about and...Then talk about how humble you are.
> 
> I think youre a good guy and would give my middle nut to shoot the deer you have, but you come off as "different" on here.





ohiobooners said:


> Secondly I have not mentioned one time on this thread that I'm humble or anyone is jealous. Those are others words. I stated I didn't post them to brag. I have a PM inbox full of ppl asking to post pics and I never have and I'm reminded as to why now





crankn101 said:


> We are aware, we have heard you say it before...Seeing a pattern?





ohiobooners said:


> Wants ppl to beg? I stated I would stop posting because I was seen as arrogant and I don't want that. I was trying to give credit to the deer, not myself. Good grief.





crankn101 said:


> This is it, I dont get this attitude at all^^^ WAAH me, people would pick on me...Your mind is already made up about what others would do and say then you post and feel sorry for yourself!?
> 
> Since I didnt read the thread at all before I went back and read 5 or 6 pages and it didnt seem too bad, a couple guys complaining about the taxi work and 1 or 2 other complainers. I think if you would have posted more useful info (if thats your intent) and less bickering with those guys the thread would have been fine. It doesnt help when for every bad comment 20 others talk about it.





ohiobooners said:


> Wahh me? I said I don't want to make it worse. The intension of my thread was misunderstood so instead of adding fuel to the fire I said I wouldn't add to it. There are ppl on here with way more whitetail knowledge than me. I didn't start the thread to share knowledge. I'm confident ppl can make their own way thru the woods. There are some real giant slayers on here. I'd rather hear what they have to say.
> 
> It's not a wahhh me. It's the fact that when I posted the thread the thought of ego or bragging never crossed my mind. To hear folks say that's how it was taken was disappointing, not a pity party





crankn101 said:


> How many posts were BS until the pity party started? Maybe 10?
> 
> Man up guys, Jesus its the frikin internet.
> 
> And if booners wants to only share pics and 0 info at least post the bloody pics with a hole in the deer and a bow laying around. Not many people want to look at a pic of a mount.





crankn101 said:


> Funny stuff! Im not angry in any way shape or form I dont take anything on here personal, it just seems to me a few people posted negative crap then all booners buddies had to post in and start protecting him from internet guys. I just dont get it. Dont respond to the negativity and keep posting positive things. Thats all.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, did you kill all these in Ohio?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

R U 4 real?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

ebayollis said:


> Wow, did you kill all these in Ohio?


Yes, this guy is a God among men.


----------



## Booner1331 (Sep 13, 2006)

great bucks,,,Congrats


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Booner1331 said:


> great bucks,,,Congrats



smh


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

Red flag was when he said we lost OB then found him again 10 miles away. So he found the trophy elusive white tail 10 miles away from when he first got photos of him. He must own ohio.

Absolute BS


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Booner1331 said:


> great bucks,,,Congrats


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Some of the best bucks money can buy...at a HF shoot!

Where the heck did this lying tool work where he could afford to buy all the hunts and the monster elk&big boar hunts? He seemed pretty young to be so well healed, maybe he had family money?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

H20fwler said:


> Some of the best bucks money can buy...at a HF shoot!
> 
> Where the heck did this lying tool work where he could afford to buy all the hunts and the monster elk&big boar hunts? He seemed pretty young to be so well healed, maybe he had family money?


The bank


----------



## Travis12123 (Jul 28, 2012)

BP1992 said:


> Here's the pic I originally posted a while back while everyone else was still worshiping him. I just saw it on a Google search and remembered it.


Its not everyday you see a picture of the great Barry horowitz. Best wrester never to win a match. Lol


----------



## Travis12123 (Jul 28, 2012)

View attachment 1973404


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

What a tool.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ohiobooners said:


> These two came from the same farm and same tree stand two yrs apart. The land is family owned and I am in the process of trying to buy the bulk of it. Crossing my fingers


Hows that working out for ya?


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Hows that working out for ya?


Quality bump.

:thumbs_up


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

WVohioFAN said:


> Quality bump.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up


No quality here.............let it die!!!


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Hows that working out for ya?


Touché good sir, touché…



ohiobooners said:


> Exactly. Can't kill what's not there. Secondly I leave my bucks alone. No poking and pestering with ATVs and a plethora of trail cams. Mostly unmolested woods year round and long distance scouting


Sooooooooo in other words, make sure to do solid research on the type of canned hunt operation before your drop the coin, verify that they have a 200+ in a cage

ready to go... after all *you can't kill what's not there*. It makes sense that you wouldn't the ranch to use ATVs, since bucks can grow more bone sitting in their own 

waste, chewing on protein, than they would if they got repeatedly agitated by ATV traffic. Aaaaaaaaand I guess "long distance scouting" is code for spanking it to HF 

trophy room pics on the internet while your rent-a-wife chokes you with your own scent blocker mack daddy jacket...


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mic drop....hahahahahahahaha^^^^

Well played good man


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

ballistic 2013 said:


> No quality here.............let it die!!!


No.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

ozzz said:


> Yes, this guy is a God among men.


Lmao more like a manlet among men.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

I just became jelous


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Arch said:


> I just became jelous


***


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

Fortyneck said:


> ***


He's a mathew's shooter, what do you expect?


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

This is priceless. Glad to see it making a comeback! It's got to be getting awfully hot under that rock in which he has crawled lol


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Crap! Ive been away for a while...come back and read this chit. WOW! Sad...


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Anytime I start feeling bad about myself, I just think of OB....and I feel better. This guy is such a tool, I couldn't stand him from the first post of his I read.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

What's his name? Chad Dewacko?


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Jesus, no!


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

ya know its a shame the hunting industry, if you want to call it that is so packed full of these types of idiots. They just want to be recognized as some great hunter when they just tells lies. I actually do have a wall like this idiot was claiming to have, and what he did was just insulting.


----------



## Master Chief (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone wanna take bets on how long it will be before he comes back saying he has seen the light and is now dedicated to God and family and how sorry he is for his past-y'know, trying to get the respect of the quiver sniffers again even though it's all garbage and he wants attention. It'll probably happen when the next poser/toolbag comes around. He'll make a thread calling them out, and suddenly the quiver sniffer's hearts will warm back up


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

I think OB is already lurking with a new account and IP address...


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

nyturkeyduster said:


> I think OB is already lurking with a new account and IP address...


I'd bet my left nut.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Not really I would probably miss it something much.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

I first saw this thread last night but saw the poo hit the fan as it unfolded this past May and occasionally checked in on the very entertaining OS Giant thread but never chimed in.

I did however wonder last night as I went through this thread in its entirety why no one insisted or pursued Chad for hero pics of him with the two of "his biggest deer" in his original post! Anyone worth their reputation would have had a slew of pics with them posing behind their deer no matter the size and especially deer of this size! I've yet to see anywhere on AT pics of him with either one of these two giant deer. Are they on here anywhere or does it just substantiate that he is a fake and a liar?!?

Thanks for any clarification in advance....


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

finelyshedded said:


> I first saw this thread last night but saw the poo hit the fan as it unfolded this past May and occasionally checked in on the very entertaining OS Giant thread but never chimed in.
> 
> I did however wonder last night as I went through this thread in its entirety why no one insisted or pursued Chad for hero pics of him with the two of "his biggest deer" in his original post! Anyone worth their reputation would have had a slew of pics with them posing behind their deer no matter the size and especially deer of this size! I've yet to see anywhere on AT pics of him with either one of these two giant deer. Are they on here anywhere or does it just substantiate that he is a fake and a liar?!?
> 
> Thanks for any clarification in advance....


You can't take pics with the real deer when you only bought the head.


----------



## Neveragainwagun (Dec 21, 2012)

i like when people share there success with posted field shots. no red flag here if someone posts. buck in the truck box, on the garage floor, or mounted theres room for questioning.


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

As this was unfolding it sure made for good entertainment. But didnt mind seeing it go away


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> You can't take pics with the real deer when you only bought the head.


This was what I was alluding too! As it turned out that is probably why he didn't but had someone kept at him about any field pics this would have probably been solved before it reached the ridiculous epic it did! Lol

Just wanted to add....

Even though field pics with him with these deer and a weapon doesn't mean he killed them nor killed them under fair chase conditions or killed them legally *but *at least would add some validity that he was at least in the zip code when these deer met their demise.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

TTT for the Quiver Sniffers


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

LMAO… i had meetings in Indy a few weeks ago and drove thru Ohio and thought about this the whole way!!!


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone hear from Chad? Did he ever get back on and lurk?


----------

